# Anyone else running Windows eight? and if so how do you like it?



## Double-Aces

I have noticed that the Wi-Fi support and pickup time is drastically reduced.  Anyone installed it on a touch screen? or have any other good or bad experiences?


----------



## Double-Aces

Double-Aces said:


> I have noticed that the Wi-Fi support and pickup time is drastically reduced.  Anyone installed it on a touch screen? or have any other good or bad experiences?



It's free.............Windows Developer Preview  http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/apps/br229516


----------



## voyagerfan99

Tried it [over two months ago]. Meant more for tablets at the moment. Don't like the layout or functionality as of yet. It had better improve or else I'll stick with 7.

Glad I installed it on a spare machine instead of my main one.


----------



## Laquer Head

They should call it Vista: 2


----------



## spynoodle

Laquer Head said:


> They should call it Vista: 2



It's really that bad? I was thinking of trying it out.  Is it just the interface, or is it actually as fundamentally messed up as Vista?


----------



## Laquer Head

spynoodle said:


> It's really that bad? I was thinking of trying it out.  Is it just the interface, or is it actually as fundamentally messed up as Vista?



To clarify, for me it looks all flashy and big boxes everywhere...seems unnecessary and tacky.

I think its going to be a miss rather than the hit that 7 has been.


----------



## voyagerfan99

spynoodle said:


> It's really that bad? I was thinking of trying it out.  Is it just the interface, or is it actually as fundamentally messed up as Vista?





Laquer Head said:


> To clarify, for me it looks all flashy and big boxes everywhere...seems unnecessary and tacky.
> 
> I think its going to be a miss rather than the hit that 7 has been.



Win8 is aimed more at touchscreens/tablets and it hasn't shifted over to traditional desktops and laptops yet; it works like the Windows 7 phones do. Only time will tell where Win8 is actually heading.


----------



## Double-Aces

spynoodle said:


> It's really that bad? I was thinking of trying it out.  Is it just the interface, or is it actually as fundamentally messed up as Vista?



Windows 8 is going to kill Android, you will be able to run nearly every program on a tablet that you can run on a PC when win-8 is released and the tablet makers include 4 or more gigs of ram in the new tablets.  The Metro interface is designed to run Silverlight on a touch screen, if you want to use 8 on a standard comp, you need to select desktop. And as I said IE-10 has much better pickup times than IE-9 in win-7 for wifi...........


----------



## voyagerfan99

Double-Aces said:


> *Windows 8 is going to kill Android*, you will be able to run nearly every program on a tablet that you can run on a PC when win-8 is released and the tablet makers include 4 or more gigs of ram in the new tablets.  The Metro interface is designed to run Silverlight on a touch screen, if you want to use 8 on a standard comp, you need to select desktop. And as I said IE-10 has much better pickup times than IE-9 in win-7 for wifi...........



This statement is a joke. You seem to be thinking along the lines of slate PC's, not actual tablets. Tablets aren't going to go anywhere; Android and iOS will be around for a long time.

And as far as IE goes, that's only for people that actually like IE (which is not me [obviously])


----------



## Motoxrdude

Double-Aces said:


> Windows 8 is going to kill Android,



"Whats your number? O wait hold on let me get my phone it's in my backpack.... Just a second it's still booting..."

Yeah, apple and oranges.


----------



## jamesd1981

I tried it and hated the new tile start screen, ended up switching to normal desktop which is different to windows 7, i can see how the tile screen would be good for people with a touchscreen and handy to create one os that will work well on many different devices like tablets etc.

But to buy windows 8 they would need to put in a feature to turn the tile screen off permenantly and just load straight to normal desktop


----------



## massahwahl

I booted it on our Dell Duo but it ran its course pretty quickly. The interface is a huge improvement over the absolutely awful touch functionality of stock windows 7 but the tiles are really annoying and it feels like it takes forever to get to where you want. Also, the statement about IE10 being faster or more fantastic is a fabrication because I had nothing but problems with it being slow and crashing upon opening. etc. Went back to firefox and had zero problems. 

Long story short, uninstalled it and went linux on the Duo.


----------



## wolfeking

I never had an issue with IE10 when i was trying it. It was faster than IE8 that I normally use (at school and such). 
I like the interface, but think it needs some work. It seems to be a development of the Unity idea that ubuntu had.   On the positive side, it seems to work well of DPV, but needs a lot of work. cant wait for the beta release.


----------



## Shane

I tried it a couple months back,Did not think much of it at all...too much like a Tablet GUI and underneath i think its just a custom windows 7.


----------



## Geoff

Microsoft wants to make one OS for everything.  They are taking the same approach that Apple is taking now, which is that if you use Windows 8 as your home OS, if you get Windows Phone 8, a Windows tablet, or an Xbox, they are going to look very similar and you will have no problem learning it (Xbox is getting an update on December 6th that will make the dashboard look very similar to the tile layout of Windows 8).  It's a good approach from a business perspective, and hopefully will create more love for their phone OS, but I do agree that as a desktop OS it needs to be polished.


----------



## wolfeking

is the Dec 6th xbox update a required one?  just got used to the current one.


----------



## voyagerfan99

wolfeking said:


> is the Dec 6th xbox update a required one?  just got used to the current one.



Major system updates like that usually are.


----------



## wolfeking

dang. I was hoping it would be one of those where it pops up and i just choose cancel and it signs me out of xbox live.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

LoL wow you people talk about Windows 8 and IE 10...and I am still on Windows XP and IE 6 lmao xD!!

The thing is I just don't like Windows OS to have so rich interface.It sometimes makes my eyes and HEAD hurt lol.Yep I usually have headaches very often lol.I was born with it xD
I guess I am just one of those who prefer the type of the interface which Windows 95 and 98 had.On my main XP computer I also use fully classic style of Windows 98 for everything starting from the icons and then all the way to the taskbar,windows and colors...etc...
To me it is a lot easier to use OS when it has standard normal look like Windows 95 and 98 had without too much colors at all and especially without any extra effects which sometimes just confuse you and take forever to go away in order to just open something you want to open lol.

This new interface is great for people to who ONLY those things are important,but for me that is LEAST important thing.It always was and always will be.To me it's important that my system works,does it's job properly and that the programs I am making on it work on all Windows even on those with super beautiful interface without changing the interface of my programs lol...

By the way why everyone says that Windows 8 is fundamentally messed up as Vista?To me Vista was very good new generation OS and it was not messed up at all and it was also not memory hungry OS if you know to to make things work right.All you had to do is to simply take all the unused memory from all the running things and load it to your currently active application(s) and VIOLA!Vista works fast just like XP!As for the CPU,Vista runs just great on very old and weak 1 core CPUs too.All you had to do is to make a small software that will use appropriate priorities for the currently active application(s) and in the same time measure the CPU usage so that the priority level changes depending on the CPU usage level so that the system never blocks and VIOLA AGAIN!Vista again works fast just like XP!
I don't know why to so many people Vista lags on so strong systems they have when on mine it worked great on just 512 MB RAM and 1.4 GHZ 1 core CPU after I made few optimizations.Hell I was even able to force the aero and show that too.So if someone tells me that Vista needs 2 GB to run,no offence to anyone,but that's just bullsh!t lol.If Vista OS lags to so many people who have strong systems then they obviously do not know how to use computers properly lol.

Don't complain so much on Windows 8 lol.It's not so easy to make new things all the time and have new ideas to make new things all the time.Sometimes Microsoft makes so much stuff and runs of of the ideas what to make next so you cannot expect every newer OS to be better and better.Microsoft lives from operating systems and they are forced to make new things even when they do not have any ideas what to make next.For the past MANY years they have made so much great stuff so maybe now they might need some time to invent something new.And until that in the meantime they are trying their best to make at LEAST someting new to satisfy users and earn money until they get to the new idea to make something great AGAIN =)
Besides if Windows Vista and Windows 8 sucks to so many people then you go ahead and make something lol.Believe me you will give up in the matter of minutes because this is NOT an easy task AT ALL


----------



## voyagerfan99

The other big thing people need to remember is it's only a developer preview; not even an official Beta.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

voyagerfan99 said:


> The other big thing people need to remember is it's only a developer preview; not even an official Beta.



EXACTLY! People complain it's not good and first beta did not even come lol.What do they expect lmao!


----------



## Double-Aces

voyagerfan99 said:


> This statement is a joke. You seem to be thinking along the lines of slate PC's, not actual tablets. Tablets aren't going to go anywhere; Android and iOS will be around for a long time.
> 
> And as far as IE goes, that's only for people that actually like IE (which is not me [obviously])



Another disgruntled Netscape user unearthed........... Android is a joke, the only reason that it is there in the first place, is because windows is or was too power and ram hungry to run on the dinky tablets that are out there now.  Have no fear, 8 is about to change all of that and yes, Android might be around for a long time running microwave ovens and toasters, or perhaps running one of those Netscape equiped Android tablets...............Let the truth be known.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Double-Aces said:


> Another disgruntled Netscape user unearthed........... Android is a joke, the only reason that it is there in the first place, is because windows is or was too power and ram hungry to run on the dinky tablets that are out there now.  Have no fear, 8 is about to change all of that and yes, Android might be around for a long time running microwave ovens and toasters, or perhaps running one of those Netscape equiped Android tablets...............Let the truth be known.



Wow. More random garbage tossed out there.

Now is when I yell TROLL.


----------



## Double-Aces

voyagerfan99 said:


> Wow. More random garbage tossed out there.
> 
> Now is when I yell TROLL.



Which part of what I said is wrong?  Do you dare to elaborate?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Double-Aces said:


> Another disgruntled Netscape user unearthed........... Android is a joke, the only reason that it is there in the first place, is because windows is or was too power and ram hungry to run on the dinky tablets that are out there now.  Have no fear, 8 is about to change all of that and yes, Android might be around for a long time running microwave ovens and toasters, or perhaps running one of those Netscape equiped Android tablets...............Let the truth be known.



First off, what makes you think I'm a disgruntled Netscape user? Where the hell did that come from?

Android is not a joke - it's a solid OS. Tablets as we speak of them have not been created to run Windows and Windows has not been created to run on tablets. Slate PC's yes, but not tablets. That is where Android comes into play. Apple has iOS for it's tablets and mobile devices; Google jumped into the void and made money in the sector Apple couldn't reach - the "lower-end" and "affordable" range I suppose you could say. But just because it was the lower end of things did not keep Google from delivering quality.

Microsoft now wants to get more into the tablet area and also manufacture an OS that can power these tablets. Windows 8 is that OS and right now that is their heaviest marketing segment and presentation. But it does not mean that just because Windows is coming to a tablet that everyone is going to suddenly drop iOS and Android.

In conclusion: Just because it's your opinion doesn't mean that is how the world will turn out. It doesn't work like that.


----------



## Double-Aces

voyagerfan99 said:


> First off, what makes you think I'm a disgruntled Netscape user? Where the hell did that come from?
> 
> Android is not a joke - it's a solid OS. Tablets as we speak of them have not been created to run Windows and Windows has not been created to run on tablets. Slate PC's yes, but not tablets. That is where Android comes into play. Apple has iOS for it's tablets and mobile devices; Google jumped into the void and made money in the sector Apple couldn't reach - the "lower-end" and "affordable" range I suppose you could say. But just because it was the lower end of things did not keep Google from delivering quality.
> 
> Microsoft now wants to get more into the tablet area and also manufacture an OS that can power these tablets. Windows 8 is that OS and right now that is their heaviest marketing segment and presentation. But it does not mean that just because Windows is coming to a tablet that everyone is going to suddenly drop iOS and Android.
> 
> In conclusion: Just because it's your opinion doesn't mean that is how the world will turn out. It doesn't work like that.



Android is an open source joke, like the programmers who work hard and then give their work away, because they would hate to ever be a billionaire. However it's not as funny as the five hundred dollar phone, without a 6 cent  antenna.......Isn't that like a car, without an engine? or a camera without a lens? or a TV without a screen?   But the really amazing thing, is that the fools who bought these things, got right back on line to throw their money away again.  ***Smart phone users***


----------



## voyagerfan99

Ya know what, forget this. You're just trolling.


----------



## Double-Aces

voyagerfan99 said:


> Ya know what, forget this. You're just trolling.[/QUOTE
> 
> Does the windows phone have a working antenna? Has every windows phone included a working antenna? A simple yes or no will do...!
> 
> I couldn't help but notice your photos, we enjoy photography here too, though I prefer bears, twelve point bucks, bald eagles, ospreys and swans. http://community.webshots.com/user/umpireofbases


----------



## DMGrier

Double-Aces said:


> Android is an open source joke, like the programmers who work hard and then give their work away, because they would hate to ever be a billionaire. However it's not as funny as the five hundred dollar phone, without a 6 cent  antenna.......Isn't that like a car, without an engine? or a camera without a lens? or a TV without a screen?   But the really amazing thing, is that the fools who bought these things, got right back on line to throw their money away again.  ***Smart phone users***



Your just stupid, Android is far more solid, it can do more for one and its hardware support is far superior, Android is about to get the new Nvidia quad core cpu in there phones and M$ answer to this was the new 1.5 Ghz single core cpu. It is sad that M$ has xbox live on there phone but with some of the rpg and FPS that are on the Android market place  make it a better gaming platform. I had a windows phone at one point and all I can say is because of Windows OS and there mobile platform that is why I run Ubuntu and Android on my products and I do not look back.


----------



## Double-Aces

DMGrier said:


> Your just stupid, Android is far more solid, it can do more for one and its hardware support is far superior, Android is about to get the new Nvidia quad core cpu in there phones and M$ answer to this was the new 1.5 Ghz single core cpu. It is sad that M$ has xbox live on there phone but with some of the rpg and FPS that are on the Android market place  make it a better gaming platform. I had a windows phone at one point and all I can say is because of Windows OS and there mobile platform that is why I run Ubuntu and Android on my products and I do not look back.



Is PC magazine stupid too?  http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2387493,00.asp

How about this,  http://gigaom.com/mobile/quad-core-android-tablets/

And don't forget this  http://alexking.org/blog/2011/03/08/android-os-update-problem 

And most important, don't forget that if you are using android, that you are using a program, that was modified in ways that you do not know, by the carrier that you are using, if that's not bad enough, some carriers have multiple versions, (flavors) of the OS in use. Can Google fix and update an OS that was modified by another company?  Well they try, but it's next to impossible, but don't fret, Windows 8 is a single stable platform and it's on the way, and to make Apple users happy, the rumor is that Windows 8, just like the iphone will also not have a 6 cent antenna, but unlike the iphone without an antenna, Windows 8 will work.

Posted with Win-8........................just for U


----------



## Geoff

Double-Aces said:


> And most important, don't forget that if you are using android, that you are using a program, that was modified in ways that you do not know, by the carrier that you are using, if that's not bad enough, some carriers have multiple versions, (flavors) of the OS in use. Can Google fix and update an OS that was modified by another company?  Well they try, but it's next to impossible, but don't fret, Windows 8 is a single stable platform and it's on the way, and to make Apple users happy, the rumor is that Windows 8, just like the iphone will also not have a 6 cent antenna, but unlike the iphone without an antenna, Windows 8 will work.
> 
> Posted with Win-8........................just for U


You do know that the antenna is designed and implemented by the phone manufacture (HTC, Motorola, Samsung, etc.), and not by Android/Google right?  There isn't much difference hardware wise between a WP and an Android phone, sure they have extremely cheap Androids that they give away for free, but don't assume all Android phones are built the same way.

By the way, didn't you hear about the iPhone 4 antenna issue?  Apple doesn't include 6 cent antenna's.

To clarify, carriers aren't running different "flavors" of Android, they are running Android with a custom launcher (Sense or Motoblur for example), and some pre-loaded application.  The OS itself is virtually the same.


----------



## Darthaus

Ok I have to say something, as much as I dislike Android there is no way any M$ OS will kill it. The biggest reason is because they are coming too late into the game. Also because they're M$, need I say more. 

Back to the original topic, I have similar feelings as the rest of you. It's designed for touch and looks very tacky. I have to point out though that it isn't windows 8, it's Developer Preview, so there very well could be huge changes ( which there better be)


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Double-Aces said:


> Android is an open source joke,* like the programmers who work hard and then give their work away, because they would hate to ever be a billionaire. *


Clueless beyond all belief.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6XAPnuFjJc should make for a good intro.

Programmers don't give "their hard work away because they would hate to be millionaire". They contribute in OS projects because they enjoy it.


----------



## Double-Aces

hackapelite said:


> Clueless beyond all belief.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6XAPnuFjJc should make for a good intro.
> 
> Programmers don't give "their hard work away because they would hate to be millionaire". They contribute in OS projects because they enjoy it.



Open source programmers are retarded. Android is open source,  Google, the tablet and phone makers are selling it on their products, making billions dude, not millions.  The simple fact here is that the programmers who wrote and developed this code over the years get NOTHING except to watch others get rich.  You can seriously claim that this is enjoyable?  From my point of view, like I said this is retarded.


----------



## Double-Aces

Darthaus said:


> Ok I have to say something, as much as I dislike Android there is no way any M$ OS will kill it. The biggest reason is because they are coming too late into the game. Also because they're M$, need I say more.
> 
> Back to the original topic, I have similar feelings as the rest of you. It's designed for touch and looks very tacky. I have to point out though that it isn't windows 8, it's Developer Preview, so there very well could be huge changes ( which there better be)



Android will not be able to keep up with Windows 8 any better than Ubuntu can keep up with 7, it's just a fact.

PS. Go to a local Chevy dealer, wear some real nice cloths, so you get attention. Browse around the Tahoes and Suburbans for a while. When the salesperson comes over to you, ask him or her with a straight face, which new Suburban you can have for free......................?  Then get out of there before the cops come....


----------



## voyagerfan99

Double-Aces said:


> Open source programmers are retarded. Android is open source,  Google, the tablet and phone makers are selling it on their products, making billions dude, not millions.  The simple fact here is that the programmers who wrote and developed this code over the years get NOTHING except to watch others get rich.  You can seriously claim that this is enjoyable?  From my point of view, like I said this is retarded.



You clearly aren't paying attention.



hackapelite said:


> Programmers don't "give their hard work away because they would hate to be millionaire". They contribute in OS projects because they enjoy it.



^This is 100% true.


----------



## NyxCharon

Please don't feed the trolls.


on topic: I could care less for windows 8. I'll stick with 7.


----------



## Double-Aces

voyagerfan99 said:


> You clearly aren't paying attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ^This is 100% true.



Ok, then you tell me how many billions of dollars of products have been sold that use Android, and then tell us what the programmers who developed the code were paid?  Then explain to the group why being stupid and POOR is better than being intelligent and rich?  

PS. I will assume that you have a job, if you wish to work all week, then sign over your check to me, because working for free is fun. I will cash that check................Really.


----------



## voyagerfan99

NyxCharon said:


> Please don't feed the trolls.
> 
> 
> on topic: I could care less for windows 8. I'll stick with 7.



They make it too easy


----------



## Double-Aces

voyagerfan99 said:


> They make it too easy



In other words, I am completely correct, and you can not even begin to answer the question.....................


----------



## DMGrier

Double-Aces said:


> Ok, then you tell me how many billions of dollars of products have been sold that use Android, and then tell us what the programmers who developed the code were paid?  Then explain to the group why being stupid and POOR is better than being intelligent and rich?
> 
> PS. I will assume that you have a job, if you wish to work all week, then sign over your check to me, because working for free is fun. I will cash that check................Really.



You obviously no nothing about computer and the market for programming, For one most software on Android other then the OS is proprietary that is why you must pay for the apps or the advertisement pay for the app  and the Android OS is free yes, but google makes it money off the people who use the search engine on the phone, and you think you know something . 

did you know that over 85% of the Linux Kernel is done by paid developers, been going this since the early 90's so obviously there is some money in it.

According to cnet.tv Android sold over 60 million devices this year, apple sold 16 million devices and M$ was so pathetically small they did not even mention it. 

Plus you could not even explain why windows is better then Ubuntu in design so keep that comment to yourself till you learn more.

On this thread real note, I think windows 8 will run good but I think the U/I is what will kill it.


----------



## Double-Aces

DMGrier said:


> You obviously no nothing about computer and the market for programming, For one most software on Android other then the OS is proprietary that is why you must pay for the apps or the advertisement pay for the app  and the Android OS is free yes, but google makes it money off the people who use the search engine on the phone, and you think you know something .
> 
> did you know that over 85% of the Linux Kernel is done by paid developers, been going this since the early 90's so obviously there is some money in it.
> 
> According to cnet.tv Android sold over 60 million devices this year, apple sold 16 million devices and M$ was so pathetically small they did not even mention it.
> 
> Plus you could not even explain why windows is better then Ubuntu in design so keep that comment to yourself till you learn more.
> 
> On this thread real note, I think windows 8 will run good but I think the U/I is what will kill it.



Android was developed from th open source crowd, who were not paid for their work, but who developed an OS that is solely responsible for billions in sales. Do you think that this is right and or fair?  Do you think that people, whoever they are should be paid for their work? especially if their work is selling billions of dollars in goods? 

As for win-8, HP and other manufacturers already have the OS, they are not just testing it on their tablets and other machines, but are most certainly building better more powerful tablets and phones to run the new OS. This will be great for the consumer, unless you invested in Netscape or Android.


----------



## DMGrier

Double-Aces said:


> Android was developed from th open source crowd, who were not paid for their work, but who developed an OS that is solely responsible for billions in sales. Do you think that this is right and or fair?  Do you think that people, whoever they are should be paid for their work? especially if their work is selling billions of dollars in goods?
> 
> As for win-8, HP and other manufacturers already have the OS, they are not just testing it on their tablets and other machines, but are most certainly building better more powerful tablets and phones to run the new OS. This will be great for the consumer, unless you invested in Netscape or Android.



Android was built by google! The code is opensource cause google does that for almost all the stuff which is then done by the people. seriously google "google android team" and you will see it for yourself. Please take the time to google info before speaking, you will sound smarter .


----------



## Double-Aces

DMGrier said:


> You obviously no nothing about computer and the market for programming, For one most software on Android other then the OS is proprietary that is why you must pay for the apps or the advertisement pay for the app  and the Android OS is free yes, but google makes it money off the people who use the search engine on the phone, and you think you know something .
> 
> did you know that over 85% of the Linux Kernel is done by paid developers, been going this since the early 90's so obviously there is some money in it.
> 
> According to cnet.tv Android sold over 60 million devices this year, apple sold 16 million devices and M$ was so pathetically small they did not even mention it.
> 
> Plus you could not even explain why windows is better then Ubuntu in design so keep that comment to yourself till you learn more.
> 
> On this thread real note, I think windows 8 will run good but I think the U/I is what will kill it.



Windows is better than Ubuntu or any other OS, because of the amount of programs that it runs, and the fact that my wifes company pays her to edit books on the MS Word editor, under win 7.  My company also chooses MS to run ALL of it's computers. So before you claim that Ubuntu has any advantage over win, try actually leaving the demonstration in the park, and get a job.  Thus we earn a six figure salary from MS operating systems and other products.

Next.....?


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Double-Aces said:


> *Open source programmers are retarded*. Android is open source,  Google, the tablet and phone makers are selling it on their products, making billions dude, not millions.  The simple fact here is that the programmers who wrote and developed this code over the years get NOTHING except to watch others get rich.  *You can seriously claim that this is enjoyable?  From my point of view, like I said this is retarded.*


*sigh*

I didn't claim that is enjoyable. I said that the programmers like _what they do._ That's what it is. People work on things like this because they actually enjoy it. Most of them don't give a crap about how much someone makes off their work. What they care is about creating something. Most people actually like creating and accomplishing things, that's a pretty big reward in itself (people who have accomplished anything will know this). 



Double-Aces said:


> Ok, then you tell me how many billions of dollars of products have been sold that use Android, and then tell us what the programmers who developed the code were paid?  Then explain to the group why being stupid and POOR is better than being intelligent and rich?
> 
> PS. I will assume that you have a job, if you wish to work all week, then sign over your check to me, because working for free is fun. I will cash that check................Really.


You seem to live under this incorrect assumption that all normal people's lives revolve around making money, and anyone who contributes to any cause for free must not care about money at all (and are stupid). Of course, if you'd watched the clip I posted, you'd know this, but the thing is people aren't usually too worried about money when they have enough of it. That doesn't mean they don't care about money at all. Most of the people who work on open source projects have full time jobs. They work on projects outside their jobs just for sheer pleasure, not extra money. That doesn't mean in any way that they are reckless idiots with their money (that's why they or indeed I won't write checks to misinformed kids on the internet).

Oh and just a quick question: how does a bunch of _stupid, unintellligent and retarded_ people create one of world's most successful smart phone platforms? Wait, hold on a second, Linux is open source... so is Apache, Eclipse, Libre/OpenOffice, NetBeans, Free/Open/NetBSD... how do stupid people come up with these brilliant pieces of software? Are they really just utter and complete morons and God himself just creates the code in high heavens and channels his work through unintelligent mortals? Oh but hold on, how do these people afford living or indeed the computers they do their work on? Does God materialise some money in stupid people's bank accounts and wallets so he can use them to create useful software free of charge?

Plausible.


----------



## Double-Aces

DMGrier said:


> Android was built by google! The code is opensource cause google does that for almost all the stuff which is then done by the people. seriously google "google android team" and you will see it for yourself. Please take the time to google info before speaking, you will sound smarter .



http://theunderstatement.com/post/11982112928/android-orphans-visualizing-a-sad-history-of-support  Windows users get daily updates, soon to be reduced to once a week on Tuesday I believe............ Android users get, well what they get, whether their smart phone has an antenna or not....................


----------



## voyagerfan99

Double-Aces said:


> Windows is better than Ubuntu or any other OS, because of the amount of programs that it runs, and the fact that my wifes company pays her to edit books on the MS Word editor, under win 7.  My company also chooses MS to run ALL of it's computers. So before you claim that Ubuntu has any advantage over win, try actually leaving the demonstration in the park, and get a job.  Thus we earn a six figure salary from MS operating systems and other products.
> 
> Next.....?



You seem to forget that a lot of large companies may run Windows on the workstations, but a lot of companies run LINUX and UNIX on their servers!


----------



## wolfeking

Double-Aces said:


> Windows is better than Ubuntu or any other OS, because of the amount of programs that it runs, and the fact that my wifes company pays her to edit books on the MS Word editor, under win 7.  My company also chooses MS to run ALL of it's computers. So before you claim that Ubuntu has any advantage over win, try actually leaving the demonstration in the park, and get a job.  Thus we earn a six figure salary from MS operating systems and other products.
> 
> Next.....?


Under your model there, If lorries used 10 HP steam engines in all the trucks, and all drivers drove them, they must be better than a 450 HP BT6. Just because it is widespread doesnt make it better. 
A lot of companies either 1. Use what the computer comes with, or 2. have been using windows so long they are afraid to try to learn something new. 

Linux has many advantages over windows. Better security. The number of Viruses that exist under linux is smaller than the number programmed for windows every hour.  Linux, for the most part, is completely free, updates frequently, and has many options for the WM. Linux has wide support for pretty much any hardware you can run (they have distros that will run anything from the tricore PPC in the xbox360 to phones, to supercomputers).  Also, it is guarenteed that no matter what you are looking for, you will find a linux distro for it. You dont, for the most part, need to go entering program keys and paying hundreds for software to make the computer usable. 
Windows is a vanilla package. It can do a lot, but not enough with the many alternatives out there.  There is even a freeware OS out there that is built from a NT kernal. Its still in the alpha stages, but looks promising.  http://www.reactos.org/en/index.html
the following is a quote explaining it.  


			
				react os said:
			
		

> ReactOS® is a free, modern operating system based on the design of Windows® XP/2003. Written completely from scratch, it aims to follow the Windows-NT® architecture designed by Microsoft from the hardware level right through to the application level. This is not a Linux based system, and shares none of the unix architecture.
> 
> The main goal of the ReactOS project is to provide an operating system which is binary compatible with Windows. This will allow your Windows applications and drivers to run as they would on your Windows system. Additionally, the look and feel of the Windows operating system is used, such that people accustomed to the familiar user interface of Windows® would find using ReactOS straightforward. The ultimate goal of ReactOS is to allow you to remove Windows® and install ReactOS without the end user noticing the change.


----------



## Darthaus

Double-Aces said:


> Ok, then you tell me how many billions of dollars of products have been sold that use Android, and then tell us what the programmers who developed the code were paid?  Then explain to the group why being stupid and POOR is better than being intelligent and rich?



Hmm ever heard of life?

And if the people who wrote the code didn't enjoy it why would they do it?
Oh and ..................................


Edit: BTW M$ doesn't update every day and they've been doing big updates on Tuesdays for a loooooong time. Also your link is comparing Android to IOS not M$ as I'm sure you know. The issue with comparing the two is that one is a mobile OS and the other a desktop OS and thus require updates for different types of issues, so Windows needs more frequent updates. 
You mentioned HP in regards to the tablets coming out, we know how well they do with tablets...


----------



## Double-Aces

Darthaus said:


> Hmm ever heard of life?
> 
> And if the people who wrote the code didn't enjoy it why would they do it?
> Oh and ..................................
> 
> 
> Edit: BTW M$ doesn't update every day and they've been doing big updates on Tuesdays for a loooooong time. Also your link is comparing Android to IOS not M$ as I'm sure you know. The issue with comparing the two is that one is a mobile OS and the other a desktop OS and thus require updates for different types of issues, so Windows needs more frequent updates.
> You mentioned HP in regards to the tablets coming out, we know how well they do with tablets...



Seriously Dude, it should be a fully federal offense, for any company to use slave labor, to write computer code that will be used to sell billions of dollars of hardware, while the programmers do not get their fair share of the profits.  

If I am wrong, you will tellyour boss, not to pay you anymore, because you like working for free..................There is no difference.  It's wrong, can you accept that I am actually defending the programmers here?


----------



## Double-Aces

wolfeking said:


> Under your model there, If lorries used 10 HP steam engines in all the trucks, and all drivers drove them, they must be better than a 450 HP BT6. Just because it is widespread doesnt make it better.
> A lot of companies either 1. Use what the computer comes with, or 2. have been using windows so long they are afraid to try to learn something new.
> 
> Linux has many advantages over windows. Better security. The number of Viruses that exist under linux is smaller than the number programmed for windows every hour.  Linux, for the most part, is completely free, updates frequently, and has many options for the WM. Linux has wide support for pretty much any hardware you can run (they have distros that will run anything from the tricore PPC in the xbox360 to phones, to supercomputers).  Also, it is guarenteed that no matter what you are looking for, you will find a linux distro for it. You dont, for the most part, need to go entering program keys and paying hundreds for software to make the computer usable.
> Windows is a vanilla package. It can do a lot, but not enough with the many alternatives out there.  There is even a freeware OS out there that is built from a NT kernal. Its still in the alpha stages, but looks promising.  http://www.reactos.org/en/index.html
> the following is a quote explaining it.



Why the heck would anyone build an OS based upon win XP................When win XP is outdated. Dude, that's like developing a recording device based on the betamax or VHS formats.............keep up or get left behind and eaten, though some will make it to the Netscape bar and grill and rap about the old days..................


----------



## Double-Aces

Darthaus said:


> Hmm ever heard of life?
> 
> And if the people who wrote the code didn't enjoy it why would they do it?
> Oh and ..................................
> 
> 
> Edit: BTW M$ doesn't update every day and they've been doing big updates on Tuesdays for a loooooong time. Also your link is comparing Android to IOS not M$ as I'm sure you know. The issue with comparing the two is that one is a mobile OS and the other a desktop OS and thus require updates for different types of issues, so Windows needs more frequent updates.
> You mentioned HP in regards to the tablets coming out, we know how well they do with tablets...



From what I read MS is going to be doing all updates on one day a week, not just big ones, this might stop the powers that be from hijacking computers by restarting them, thus deleting the maps that they left open in ram............

PS. I found the bears anyway....  http://outdoors.webshots.com/album/578871892xyCZCF

PSS. If you understand the above, there is a 98.5% chance that you are a federal agent of some type.


----------



## wolfeking

Double-Aces said:


> Why the heck would anyone build an OS based upon win XP................When win XP is outdated. Dude, that's like developing a recording device based on the betamax or VHS formats.............keep up or get left behind and eaten, though some will make it to the Netscape bar and grill and rap about the old days..................


Its just one example of a binary compatible freeware. Your over looking the main point. Your arguing that Windows is the end all in the PC world. Its actually only good for 2 things. Gameing (without 3rd party apps) and getting Viruses. And some of that leads down to the end user.  

and another thing. Please stop with the netscape thing. If it is even still around, its not widely available. The only 56k service in our area is netzero (i have a backup account so I can work when I dont have a ethernet/IEEE 802.11n signal).


----------



## voyagerfan99

The biggest thing OP is failing to realize is how open source software actually works, who makes it, and why it's made. He is turning a blind eye to the (larger than most people think) open source community. They do it for the bettering of technology to overcome what those paid software versions have left out, forgotten about, or failed to fix.

Since you seem to throw Netscape out there all the time, you should like this example. Mozilla was founded by a lot of the core developers of Netscape (the browser, not the web service). Way back when in the version of IE4 and IE5, Netscape was the better alternative to the garbage Microsoft was putting out as their web browser. The same goes for Firefox today. Firefox is open source and others are allowed to modify it as they see fit. PaleMoon is an excellent example of this. I switched from Firefox to PaleMoon because it was a modified version of Firefox; coded to run more efficiently with newer processors (dropping old ones to be less hoggy), optimizing it's performance to not use so much RAM, and other misc. tweaks here and there. But at the core it is still Firefox.

And also like other said about Android, it was created by Google. In case you weren't aware, Google has put out a lot of great products that are FREE and awesome alternatives to their paid counterparts. These include Google Maps, Google Music, GMail, Google Docs, and one of the biggest and popular ones, Google Chrome (and the Chromium OS). The Android developers are getting paid (which you fail to realize) because they work for Google!

*Now OP, this is the most important part. You ready?*

I seriously believe you have run your course. You aren't going to win this battle. Every other poster in this thread has bashed you and told you that your thoughts are wrong. It's okay to have an opinion, but to replace your opinion as truth and call it fact is not correct because your opinion is NOT fact. Now either climb out from under your rock into the real world and realize how things really work, or go away.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Never argue with an idiot because....?


----------



## Double-Aces

wolfeking said:


> Its just one example of a binary compatible freeware. Your over looking the main point. Your arguing that Windows is the end all in the PC world. Its actually only good for 2 things. Gameing (without 3rd party apps) and getting Viruses. And some of that leads down to the end user.
> 
> and another thing. Please stop with the netscape thing. If it is even still around, its not widely available. The only 56k service in our area is netzero (i have a backup account so I can work when I dont have a ethernet/IEEE 802.11n signal).



My wife edits accounting books on MS Word every business day, so saying what you did is just plain silly, and might be the product of a person who does not yet have a job.  As for Netscape not being around, that's not entirely correct, as it was and is the base code for Firefox. How can you run linux, and not know this?


----------



## Double-Aces

voyagerfan99 said:


> The biggest thing OP is failing to realize is how open source software actually works, who makes it, and why it's made. He is turning a blind eye to the (larger than most people think) open source community. They do it for the bettering of technology to overcome what those paid software versions have left out, forgotten about, or failed to fix.
> 
> Since you seem to throw Netscape out there all the time, you should like this example. Mozilla was founded by a lot of the core developers of Netscape (the browser, not the web service). Way back when in the version of IE4 and IE5, Netscape was the better alternative to the garbage Microsoft was putting out as their web browser. The same goes for Firefox today. Firefox is open source and others are allowed to modify it as they see fit. PaleMoon is an excellent example of this. I switched from Firefox to PaleMoon because it was a modified version of Firefox; coded to run more efficiently with newer processors (dropping old ones to be less hoggy), optimizing it's performance to not use so much RAM, and other misc. tweaks here and there. But at the core it is still Firefox.
> 
> And also like other said about Android, it was created by Google. In case you weren't aware, Google has put out a lot of great products that are FREE and awesome alternatives to their paid counterparts. These include Google Maps, Google Music, GMail, Google Docs, and one of the biggest and popular ones, Google Chrome (and the Chromium OS). The Android developers are getting paid (which you fail to realize) because they work for Google!
> 
> *Now OP, this is the most important part. You ready?*
> 
> I seriously believe you have run your course. You aren't going to win this battle. Every other poster in this thread has bashed you and told you that your thoughts are wrong. It's okay to have an opinion, but to replace your opinion as truth and call it fact is not correct because your opinion is NOT fact. Now either climb out from under your rock into the real world and realize how things really work, or go away.



You are also bashing MS, do they care about your bashing, or the cheap Canadian CPU that for some unknown reason you brag about owning? I own six computers, should I post the case that they are all in here? or would that be retarded, like some people that we know.


----------



## DMGrier

Double-Aces said:


> From what I read MS is going to be doing all updates on one day a week, not just big ones, this might stop the powers that be from hijacking computers by restarting them, thus deleting the maps that they left open in ram............
> 
> PS. I found the bears anyway....  http://outdoors.webshots.com/album/578871892xyCZCF
> 
> PSS. If you understand the above, there is a 98.5% chance that you are a federal agent of some type.



M$ doing frequent updates is not something to brag about considering usually they release a half finished product when it comes to security, so they have to constantly go back and fix there OS. Plus have you read how people feel about Windows 8? It is hit and miss and a lot more miss then hit. I love how Unity and gnome 3 are built where they can be used as a full looking desktop for computer or tablets. M$ gives us a tile U/I or from what I have seen the same Windows 7 U/I. Wow M$ received the epic fail award this time of OS release.

Plus do you have any idea how much open source software is out there? There about the same amount as M$ has so software is not a problem, how about how there is zero viruses for linux and malware is so minimal that it almost does not exist. How about how I can do twice the multi-tasking of Windows 7 before I even go over 1 GB of memory. 

The reason why windows mobile fails is due to it's lack of app support, which is due to the fact developers have no interest in a mobile OS that such a small population uses not to mention such inferior hardware, there latest phone that come out was with a single core 1.5 Ghz cpu.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Double-Aces said:


> You are also bashing MS, do they care about your bashing, or the cheap Canadian CPU that for some unknown reason you brag about owning? I  six computers, should I post the case that they are all in here? or would that be retarded, like some people that we know.



Trolling troll is trolling. 

First in case you didn't notice, I'm not the only one with my computer specs in my sig. This is a forum for discussing and appreciating computers and helping those in need. If you don't understand this, go somewhere else. 

Second, I'm unaware of the people YOU know, so I cannot say. As for my colleagues here on the forum, they know what they're talking about and are quite intelligent. 

And like I said before, if you're not going to accept actual fact, then I suggest you leave.


----------



## wolfeking

Double-Aces said:


> My wife edits accounting books on MS Word every business day, so saying what you did is just plain silly, and might be the product of a person who does not yet have a job.  As for Netscape not being around, that's not entirely correct, as it was and is the base code for Firefox. How can you run linux, and not know this?


I have a job, and for your information, I do all my computer work for it under 2000 pro and Ubuntu 10.04.3. 
What your wife does is not important. Just to say "im going to buy a $100 copy of windows so I can do my work on word" is stupid. If you have internet, you can get Word, Excel. and PP2010 free as a web app from hotmail. It comes right along with the free account.    And another thing, Ubuntu can do the same stuff with libreOffice as windows does with office. Some things are better on it, especially the foreign language support.  

Again, windows is insecure (thats a given fact), and you can game on it easily. Pretty much everything else it can do, there is a direct replacement that is better, or at least as good as good as the windows version.  You can also run WINE and put your windows software on ubuntu/LM if you wish to. There is one more thing that windows can do that Linux cant actually. Run streaming netflix (netflix made an agreement with M$ a long time ago to only support the Silverlight (windows xp and above), and never Moonlight (M$ app for Linux). 
So, if you want viruses, aren't smart enough to game under Linux (it takes some inside knowledge to get it to work), or you want netflix streaming and dont own a 7th generation video game console/ streaming device, then get windows.  Otherwise, there is a freeware Linux for you at no cost, and a lot more support that knows whats up with the system.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Double-Aces said:


> Seriously Dude, it should be a fully federal offense, for any company to use slave labor, to write computer code that will be used to sell billions of dollars of hardware, while the programmers do not get their fair share of the profits.
> 
> If I am wrong, you will tellyour boss, not to pay you anymore, because you like working for free..................There is no difference.  It's wrong, can you accept that I am actually defending the programmers here?


Yo dawg I gotz loads of troll food stocked up over here 

The developers who made Android were most likely employed by Google, and then Google released the source code for free. Just like they did with Google Chrome and other stuff they've made. 
The programmers are certainly getting their fair share, being employed by Google and all that, so there's no slave labor there.

EDIT: Darn it got the wrong page.


----------



## voyagerfan99

lucasbytegenius said:


> EDIT: Darn it got the wrong page.



Don't worry. He wants to try and prove everyone besides him is wrong ;-)


----------



## lucasbytegenius

voyagerfan99 said:


> Don't worry. He wants to try and prove everyone besides him is wrong ;-)


lol I see that. Man I'm loling hard at this entire thread. I can't believe someone could be that ignorant. He has to be a troll.
I lol'd especially at the fact that he thinks Windows 8 will beat Android and that it has a better antenna than the iPhone


----------



## voyagerfan99

lucasbytegenius said:


> lol I see that. Man I'm loling hard at this entire thread. I can't believe someone could be that ignorant. He has to be a troll.
> I lol'd especially at the fact that he thinks Windows 8 will beat Android and that it has a better antenna than the iPhone



Truth here. I'm getting annoyed, but I'm having fun at the same time. Reminds me when I was arguing with Wolfymole over the summer.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

voyagerfan99 said:


> Truth here. I'm getting annoyed, but I'm having fun at the same time. Reminds me when I was arguing with Wolfymole over the summer.


Yeah pwning trolls with logic and truth is always fun


----------



## DMGrier

lucasbytegenius said:


> Yeah pwning trolls with logic and truth is always fun



I know, I just cannot believe how stupid some people are. He couldn't even make a decent argument.


----------



## Double-Aces

DMGrier said:


> I know, I just cannot believe how stupid some people are. He couldn't even make a decent argument.



Look silly, I have not argued anything here, I just posted some facts and questions.  Why would I argue with ten year olds who have never had jobs, or used a computer in the workplace, and who proudly tell everyone what computer case that that their liquid cooled cheap Canadian CPU is in.  

I own two SUV's, one car, six computers and a house, not bought in that order.  So keep telling everyone what Athlon your Daddy bought you.  Coolermaster.......................whaaaaaa

Silly.


----------



## Darthaus

Double-Aces said:


> Look silly, I have not argued anything here, I just posted some facts and questions.  Why would I argue with ten year olds who have never had jobs, or used a computer in the workplace, and who proudly tell everyone what computer case that that their liquid cooled cheap Canadian CPU is in.
> 
> I own two SUV's, one car, six computers and a house, not bought in that order.  So keep telling everyone what Athlon your Daddy bought you.  Coolermaster.......................whaaaaaa
> 
> Silly.



I also own two cars, an suv, five computers, and a house. I work as a computer technician and my wife works at a mechanical company. 
What does that have to do with anything in this post? 

I noticed in a different post that you were bragging about a CRT that you have. Why? That tells us something of your knowledge of computers. 

In regards to open source here's the definition as you need to read it if you think it means slave labor. If open source is garbage Linux wouldn't still exist and there wouldn't be things like sourceforge, firefox, chrome, vlc player, etc. 

And a side note since your an M$ fanboy, did you know that DOS was originally QDOS which stood for Quick and Dirty Operating System. That's what your beloved windows is based on.

EDIT: What's this about Canadian chips? AMD is based in the US. Yes they have a campus in Canada but what does that have to do with quality?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Double-Aces said:


> Look silly, I have not argued anything here, I just posted some facts and questions.  Why would I argue with ten year olds who have never had jobs, or used a computer in the workplace, and who proudly tell everyone what computer case that that their liquid cooled cheap Canadian CPU is in.
> 
> I own two SUV's, one car, six computers and a house, not bought in that order.  So keep telling everyone what Athlon your Daddy bought you.  Coolermaster.......................whaaaaaa
> 
> Silly.



Are you seriously going to say you haven't tried to argue a single thing? Go back through this entire thread and re-read everything you've posted (not that it matters; you'll still think it's correct). 

You own six computers, huh? Congratulations. There was a point in time when I owned multiple computers as well (ranging from my first custom desktop to a tablet, netbook, two other laptops, etc.) but I eventually sold a few of them because I simply wasn't using them. And you wana know something else? I work with Darthaus. He knows his stuff and so do I, whereas you don't seem to know much at all. We both see people like you come into our computer shop on a regular basis and we just facepalm and shake our heads at the stupidity of these people thinking they know everything when they really don't. Oh and by the way, I've purchased all my computers and components on my own. It's my own hobby and profession, so nobody else funds it. What did you say about "daddy" buying my computer? 

Now seriously, get off your high horse. Or (good lord I'm going to quote Tenacious D) "climb up on your big ass steed and ride, ride, ride" out of here.


----------



## Geoff

Android was not created by Google.  Android was created by Andy Rubin in 2003, and was bought by Google in 2005.  It is now actively developed by the Open Handset Alliance, which is led by Google.

Now to your point about open source, you seem to think that anyone who creates open source programs are idiots.  With open source, it returns control to the user.  You can see the code, change it, and learn from it.  Bugs are found and fixed much quickly and when users are unhappy with one particular product or vendor, they can choose another without overhauling everything - you aren't locked in to one particular vendors products.

As a result, the open source model often builds higher quality, more secure, more easily integrated software. And it does it at a vastly accelerated pace and often at a lower cost.

In the proprietary model, development occurs within one company. Programmers write code, hide it behind binaries, and charge customers to use the software--then charge them more to fix it when it breaks. The problem worsens when you become tied to a company's architecture, protocols, and file formats. Bruce Perens calls this the addiction model of software procurement. And we think a model that puts customers at such a fundamental disadvantage is conceptually broken.

Open source is not nameless, faceless, and it's not charity. Nor is it solely a community effort. What you see today is a technology revolution driven by market demand.

Imagine if all past knowledge was kept hidden or its use was restricted to only those who are willing to pay for it. Education and research would suffer. Publishing books or sharing information of any sort would become difficult. Yet this is the mentality behind the proprietary software model. In the same way shared knowledge propels the whole of society forward, open technology development can drive innovation for an entire industry.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Allow me to quote him from another thread:


Double-Aces said:


> Thanks for your input, I know everything, except for the 99.999% of stuff that I don't know.


----------



## Darthaus

Oh now I understand, you only know .001% of things. It all makes sense now


----------



## lucasbytegenius

voyagerfan99 said:


> Allow me to quote him from another thread:



lol fail xD.


----------



## Double-Aces

voyagerfan99 said:


> Allow me to quote him from another thread:



Actually, you are also ignorant to 99.999% of all things. See, it's a big universe out there...................So trust me, any mathematician or theoretical physicist will back up my numbers and in fact most likely add a bunch of 9's at the end as well...........


----------



## Double-Aces

voyagerfan99 said:


> Are you seriously going to say you haven't tried to argue a single thing? Go back through this entire thread and re-read everything you've posted (not that it matters; you'll still think it's correct).
> 
> You own six computers, huh? Congratulations. There was a point in time when I owned multiple computers as well (ranging from my first custom desktop to a tablet, netbook, two other laptops, etc.) but I eventually sold a few of them because I simply wasn't using them. And you wana know something else? I work with Darthaus. He knows his stuff and so do I, whereas you don't seem to know much at all. We both see people like you come into our computer shop on a regular basis and we just facepalm and shake our heads at the stupidity of these people thinking they know everything when they really don't. Oh and by the way, I've purchased all my computers and components on my own. It's my own hobby and profession, so nobody else funds it. What did you say about "daddy" buying my computer?
> 
> Now seriously, get off your high horse. Or (good lord I'm going to quote Tenacious D) "climb up on your big ass steed and ride, ride, ride" out of here.



Yes I will say that I am not arguing, I have posted some ideas, that are not really entirely popular, and you and others have attacked me for having those ideas. I just continue to post more ideas, all truths. Why would I possibly argue with simpeltons who post online what computer case, that they house their cheap AMD CPU in...?  http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_lookup.php?cpu=AMD+Phenom+II+X4+965  On the other hand, I do find this place hysterically interesting.


----------



## Darthaus

Double-Aces said:


> Yes I will say that I am not arguing, I have posted some ideas, that are not really entirely popular, and you and others have attacked me for having those ideas. I just continue to post more ideas, all truths. Why would I possibly argue with simpeltons who post online what computer case, that they house their cheap AMD CPU in...?  http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_lookup.php?cpu=AMD+Phenom+II+X4+965  On the other hand, I do find this place hysterically interesting.



If you don't mind could you tell us what CPU you may have in one of your plethora of machines? Just curious where they fall in your cpubenchmark list. 
In regards to "cheap" AMD CPU's yes thats true. Notice the prices on those higher end CPU's in the list. Many are $1000+ well out of the reach of most consumers. Also about bashing the specs in some our machines, many (mine included) may be somewhat older and obviously the brand new processors are going to be higher end.
BTW I have an i7 in my Mac so I do have a "ritzy" "non-cheap" "quality" Intel as well.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Darthaus said:


> If you don't mind could you tell us what CPU you may have in one of your plethora of machines? Just curious where they fall in your cpubenchmark list.
> In regards to "cheap" AMD CPU's yes thats true. Notice the prices on those higher end CPU's in the list. Many are $1000+ well out of the reach of most consumers. Also about bashing the specs in some our machines, many (mine included) may be somewhat older and obviously the brand new processors are going to be higher end.
> BTW I have an i7 in my Mac so I do have a "ritzy" "non-cheap" "quality" Intel as well.



Well said my friend.

Yes Mr. Double Aces, please. Entertain us with the computers you are running.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

> Look silly, I have not argued anything here, I just posted some facts and questions.





> Yes I will say that I am not arguing, I have posted some ideas, that are not really entirely popular, and you and others have attacked me for having those ideas


So it's a "fact" that all open source developers are stupid, poor, retarded and using open source software for commercial purposes is comparable to using slave labour? Most "facts" that you have posted are just utterly and completely wrong, yet you seem to ignore each well-argued rebuttal in the thread, instead bashing people for having Athlons (goodness gracious who would dare touch those impure, unworthy, cheap AMD CPUs). Nobody's bashing you for having an opinion, most of the bashing here is because you for some reason insist on clinging on your misconceptions and prejudices.


----------



## Double-Aces

Darthaus said:


> If you don't mind could you tell us what CPU you may have in one of your plethora of machines? Just curious where they fall in your cpubenchmark list.
> In regards to "cheap" AMD CPU's yes thats true. Notice the prices on those higher end CPU's in the list. Many are $1000+ well out of the reach of most consumers. Also about bashing the specs in some our machines, many (mine included) may be somewhat older and obviously the brand new processors are going to be higher end.
> BTW I have an i7 in my Mac so I do have a "ritzy" "non-cheap" "quality" Intel as well.



As a matter of fact, I was just thinking of that very same thing...Those CPU's are.

Pentium 4 3.0ghz
Core 2 Quad Q8300  2.5ghz
Core 2 duo T2600 2ghz
Pentium dual core T4300 2.1ghz
Core i3-370M 2.4ghz
Core i7-3930K 3.8ghz------>  http://www.cpubenchmark.net/[email protected]+3.20GHz

Next ?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Double-Aces said:


> As a matter of fact, I was just thinking of that very same thing...Those CPU's are.
> 
> Pentium 4 3.0ghz
> Core 2 Quad Q8300  2.5ghz
> Core 2 duo T2600 2ghz
> Pentium dual core T4300 2.1ghz
> Core i3-370M 2.4ghz
> Core i7-3930K 3.8ghz------>  http://www.cpubenchmark.net/[email protected]+3.20GHz
> 
> Next ?



Congratulations. You're obviously an Intel fanboy. And obviously we don't want to throw that kind of money into a computer. Even if I had the money I still wouldn't spend that much.


----------



## Double-Aces

hackapelite said:


> So it's a "fact" that all open source developers are stupid, poor, retarded and using open source software for commercial purposes is comparable to using slave labour? Most "facts" that you have posted are just utterly and completely wrong, yet you seem to ignore each well-argued rebuttal in the thread, instead bashing people for having Athlons (goodness gracious who would dare touch those impure, unworthy, cheap AMD CPUs). Nobody's bashing you for having an opinion, most of the bashing here is because you for some reason insist on clinging on your misconceptions and prejudices.



Look, you are not seeing my point of view. I believe that it is part of the American way and dream, that all peoples, reguardless of their situation in life, should be paid a fair wage for their work.  The fact about Linux in general, is that it is changing and becoming more stable and trustworthey as a legitimate alternative.  It is also a fact that certain people and companies are making rheams of money off of Linux in a variety of ways. Thus I say both that the programmers of these distros, who get nothing are being ripped off and being used as a form of modern slave labor and that since they are in reality gullible volunteers that they are also morons..........................Again I reiterate, all people deserve to get paid for the work that they do, and please don't say that anyone likes to do the programming, that makes another person into a billionaire.  Bill Gates pays each and every one of his employees very well, I wish that I were one of them.  Linux programmers throw their talents down the toilet, but at least you say that they enjoy it.............


----------



## Darthaus

Double-Aces said:


> As a matter of fact, I was just thinking of that very same thing...Those CPU's are.
> 
> Pentium 4 3.0ghz
> Core 2 Quad Q8300  2.5ghz
> Core 2 duo T2600 2ghz
> Pentium dual core T4300 2.1ghz
> Core i3-370M 2.4ghz
> Core i7-3930K 3.8ghz------>  http://www.cpubenchmark.net/[email protected]+3.20GHz
> 
> Next ?



Well the i7 is respectable, still a complete ripoff at $600 but not bad. Curious as  to what you need that kind of processing power for? Way overkill for gaming so it must be something else. 
I have to say that many of our "cheap" AMD's are much better than the rest of your CPU's though.


----------



## DMGrier

Double-Aces said:


> Look silly, I have not argued anything here, I just posted some facts and questions.  Why would I argue with ten year olds who have never had jobs, or used a computer in the workplace, and who proudly tell everyone what computer case that that their liquid cooled cheap Canadian CPU is in.
> 
> I own two SUV's, one car, six computers and a house, not bought in that order.  So keep telling everyone what Athlon your Daddy bought you.  Coolermaster.......................whaaaaaa
> 
> Silly.



For one I am far from 10, two I have traveled far more of the world then anyone else on this forum considering I have been to just about every country from Europe to Africa to all of Asia and I consider you stupid due to how close minded you are and your facts are actually opinions. You know nothing about what is under the hood of each OS and that is why you are a Windows user (no offense to the rest of you). Educate yourself before you speak.

Is there a way to report this idiot and have him kicked off?


----------



## DMGrier

Double-Aces said:


> Look, you are not seeing my point of view. I believe that it is part of the American way and dream, that all peoples, reguardless of their situation in life, should be paid a fair wage for their work.  The fact about Linux in general, is that it is changing and becoming more stable and trustworthey as a legitimate alternative.  It is also a fact that certain people and companies are making rheams of money off of Linux in a variety of ways. Thus I say both that the programmers of these distros, who get nothing are being ripped off and being used as a form of modern slave labor and that since they are in reality gullible volunteers that they are also morons..........................Again I reiterate, all people deserve to get paid for the work that they do, and please don't say that anyone likes to do the programming, that makes another person into a billionaire.  Bill Gates pays each and every one of his employees very well, I wish that I were one of them.  Linux programmers throw their talents down the toilet, but at least you say that they enjoy it.............



I have a home work assignment for you who I am starting think is 10, I want you to research RHEL (red hat Linux enterprise) and I want you to see how they contribute to the Kernel while making some nice profit of it, another good one is Suse Linux. How about Apple which is built on BSD. Google Android that they built, not a community.


----------



## voyagerfan99

DMGrier said:


> Is there a way to report this idiot and have him kicked off?



Shoot a pm to Johnb35 or mep916


----------



## Double-Aces

Darthaus said:


> Well the i7 is respectable, still a complete ripoff at $600 but not bad. Curious as  to what you need that kind of processing power for? Way overkill for gaming so it must be something else.
> I have to say that many of our "cheap" AMD's are much better than the rest of your CPU's though.



Two years from now the 3930K will be average or below, thus this chip is not really all that powerful. This is a six core chip, that really has eight cores, in fact if the AMD 8150 had any balls, which it does not, Intel could make this an eight core tomorrow, knocking it down the list in a flash. Buying a chip that will be below average in two years...............well in my opinion, that's just stupid and a waste of money and time, like buying a pretty knife with a cheap steel blade.............


----------



## DMGrier

voyagerfan99 said:


> Shoot a pm to Johnb35 or mep916



Thanks, I will wait to see if he changes his tune and if not will report him, I have no problem with argument on this forum, I actually think it is good as long as people know what they are talking about when they argue there point unlike what he has done.


----------



## Darthaus

Double-Aces said:


> ...AMD 8150 had any balls, which it does not, Intel could make this an eight core tomorrow, knocking it down the list in a flash.



What?

I guess you've never heard of the word "volunteer" or "charity". If the Linux programmers didn't enjoy their work they would stop doing it. I don't understand how you can't understand this. 
Oh and Bill Gates doesn't pay anyone in M$. He barely has any active part in the company.


----------



## Double-Aces

voyagerfan99 said:


> Shoot a pm to Johnb35 or mep916



Why, because I have an Intel 3930K and you want one?  You ask the question, and I answered it honestly.   http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html


----------



## voyagerfan99

Double-Aces said:


> Why, because I have an Intel 3930K and you want one?  You ask the question, and I answered it honestly.   http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html



You have no idea what I was talking about (Obviously).


----------



## Double-Aces

Darthaus said:


> What?
> 
> I guess you've never heard of the word "volunteer" or "charity". If the Linux programmers didn't enjoy their work they would stop doing it. I don't understand how you can't understand this.
> Oh and Bill Gates doesn't pay anyone in M$. He barely has any active part in the company.



Bill Gates also gives away more money to charity in any given second, than every Linux programmer has ever earned, or has th opportunity to earn. Again, do you disagree that people deserve to get paid for their work?  Look it would not be a big deal, if Linux was not generating billions in sales.............Again the definition of not being paid for ones work, is slave labor.  If I were wrong, you would not be as agitated as some of you seem to be at the moment.


----------



## Darthaus

Double-Aces said:


> Bill Gates also gives away more money to charity in any given second, than every Linux programmer has ever earned, or has th opportunity to earn. Again, do you disagree that people deserve to get paid for their work?  Look it would not be a big deal, if Linux was not generating billions in sales.............Again the definition of not being paid for ones work, is slave labor.  If I were wrong, you would not be as agitated as some of you seem to be at the moment.



I do agree that you should be paid for your work, yes. BUT! SOME people LIKE to VOLUNTEER their time towards things they ENJOY. Those people do not care if people make money off of their work, otherwise they wouldn't do it. It's called CHARITY. 
Not everything that is open source is free either. Some Linux programmers do get paid for their work, while others VOLUNTEER to help for FREE.


----------



## Double-Aces

DMGrier said:


> I have a home work assignment for you who I am starting think is 10, I want you to research RHEL (red hat Linux enterprise) and I want you to see how they contribute to the Kernel while making some nice profit of it, another good one is Suse Linux. How about Apple which is built on BSD. Google Android that they built, not a community.



You have just made my point. Red Hat is making a profit, and NOT PAYING IT'S PROGRAMMERS. This is just frikin wrong.  The odd thing here is that you can not seem to grasp that I am defending the rights of the people who have contributed to this communal effort without compensation.  It's wrong.

If Bill Gates did this, he would be in Federal Court in three seconds flat..................................


----------



## DMGrier

Do any of you understand what the Linux community really is? The people who are not paid is a small fraction and those people either enjoy it or when they do make a major contribution they get acknowledge for it and most of them are young programmers that what to place this on there resume to show future employers.

A majority of the code is written by PAID PROGRAMMERS and the reason for this is most these companies either use Linux or the open source software which they save hundred of thousands of dollars by coming together with a few dozen other companies and write the code instead of paying that hundred of thousands of dollars for all of Microsoft license fee's. This is why M$ a few years ago put together a team to see what is going on in the open source community so they could try to compete since Linux has been destroying there server market.


----------



## DMGrier

Double-Aces said:


> You have just made my point. Red Hat is making a profit, and NOT PAYING IT'S PROGRAMMERS. This is just frikin wrong.  The odd thing here is that you can not seem to grasp that I am defending the rights of the people who have contributed to this communal effort without compensation.  It's wrong.
> 
> If Bill Gates did this, he would be in Federal Court in three seconds flat..................................



They do pay there programmers, you don't read much do you. They are traded on the stock market and currently have 3,200 employed. I know that is not all Tech support and they write software, write there OS, contribute to the Fedora Project and help write the Linux Kernel.


----------



## Double-Aces

DMGrier said:


> Do any of you understand what the Linux community really is? The people who are not paid is a small fraction and those people either enjoy it or when they do make a major contribution they get acknowledge for it and most of them are young programmers that what to place this on there resume to show future employers.
> 
> A majority of the code is written by PAID PROGRAMMERS and the reason for this is most these companies either use Linux or the open source software which they save hundred of thousands of dollars by coming together with a few dozen other companies and write the code instead of paying that hundred of thousands of dollars for all of Microsoft license fee's. This is why M$ a few years ago put together a team to see what is going on in the open source community so they could try to compete since Linux has been destroying there server market.



Red Hat is worth around 7 billion dollars.  Again I say that people who contribute their computer programming talents to billion dollar companies are morons.  Would you donate your computer programming talents to Microsoft or Apple free of charge?  No, so why give it away to a Linux company?  The reason that some of you are angry, is that you are seeing my point of view, and know full well that it is correct.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I'd leave him on here for a while, this is the most interesting troll thread I've seen in a while 

Also btw your point of view is so totally wrong and you're so stubborn about it I can't imagine who wouldn't be angry. Like people actually get mad at idiots on forums...


----------



## DMGrier

http://apcmag.com/linux-now-75-corporate.htm


----------



## Double-Aces

lucasbytegenius said:


> I'd leave him on here for a while, this is the most interesting troll thread I've seen in a while
> 
> Also btw your point of view is so totally wrong and you're so stubborn about it I can't imagine who wouldn't be angry. Like people actually get mad at idiots on forums...



Like people actually post what kind of computer case they have on forums....................!

WOW...!


----------



## DMGrier

lucasbytegenius said:


> I'd leave him on here for a while, this is the most interesting troll thread I've seen in a while
> 
> Also btw your point of view is so totally wrong and you're so stubborn about it I can't imagine who wouldn't be angry. Like people actually get mad at idiots on forums...



Why do they come this stupid though? It is like he is going completely off personal opinion without doing any reading first on the subject. He thinks that the kernel and other source codes are written by people who do not get paid , if this was the case then he should be embarrassed cause a totally free OS in a majority of ways is better then Windows other then gaming that I can think of. Poor little troll, so stupid.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Double-Aces said:


> Like people actually post what kind of computer case they have on forums....................!
> 
> WOW...!











DMGrier said:


> Why do they come this stupid though? It is like he is going completely off personal opinion without doing any reading first on the subject. He thinks that the kernel and other source codes are written by people who do not get paid , if this was the case then he should be embarrassed cause a totally free OS in a majority of ways is better then Windows other then gaming that I can think of. Poor little troll, so stupid.



I know, right? lol.


----------



## Double-Aces

Darthaus said:


> I also own two cars, an suv, five computers, and a house. I work as a computer technician and my wife works at a mechanical company.
> What does that have to do with anything in this post?
> 
> I noticed in a different post that you were bragging about a CRT that you have. Why? That tells us something of your knowledge of computers.
> 
> In regards to open source here's the definition as you need to read it if you think it means slave labor. If open source is garbage Linux wouldn't still exist and there wouldn't be things like sourceforge, firefox, chrome, vlc player, etc.
> 
> And a side note since your an M$ fanboy, did you know that DOS was originally QDOS which stood for Quick and Dirty Operating System. That's what your beloved windows is based on.
> 
> EDIT: What's this about Canadian chips? AMD is based in the US. Yes they have a campus in Canada but what does that have to do with quality?



I do not have a CRT, I have two. The fact is that at one time, every desktop shipped with one. The people who remember and used DOS, win3.1, 95 and 98 remember this time, and as I said, I also have two 32 inch and one 37 inch flatscreen monitors, in a five screen setup.

Next


----------



## TrainTrackHack

The definition of slave labour is "treating people as property and forcing them to work." Volunteering has nothing to do with slavery, so no, not even close. You're simply wrong in that regard.



> Look, you are not seeing my point of view. I believe that it is part of the American way and dream, that all peoples, reguardless of their situation in life, should be paid a fair wage for their work. The fact about Linux in general, is that it is changing and becoming more stable and trustworthey as a legitimate alternative. It is also a fact that certain people and companies are making rheams of money off of Linux in a variety of ways.


I can see that. But what you're not seeing that some people just plain want to contribute. That's all. They don't expect to get paid for all the work. People who do this know that their work can be used for commercial purposes. They don't care. They know the licences of the software they work on allow this. Not everyone is willing to pay for their work. Linux originally started out as a hobby or experiment of sorts. Nobody willingly pays someone to do that. So should he (Linus) just not done it? If I volunteer my effort, I do it because I believe that I'm contributing to a good cause or I simply enjoy the work I do - in either case, I don't expect to get paid, even if I did deserve to be paid. If you look at all the volunteer effort around the world, you'd realise that there simply isn't enough people to willingly pay for all these people's hard work. By your logic, we'd have to stop nearly all this volunteer work -even if people do it for pure pleasure of doing it- because there simply isn't enough money to be willingly spent on paying for their work.



> Thus I say both that the programmers of these distros, who get nothing are being ripped off and being used as a form of modern slave labor and that since they are in reality gullible volunteers that they are also morons..........................


You still haven't addressed my question as to how morons achieve these kinds of things. But you're still wrong. Like I said above, people volunteering their effort on open source projects know that their work can be used for commercial purposes. Most of them just don't care. Many of them have jobs and means to support themselves - they don't care about the extra money they could make, they care about contributing their effort to something they want to succeed, be recognised or whatever.



> Again I reiterate, all people deserve to get paid for the work that they do, and please don't say that anyone likes to do the programming, that makes another person into a billionaire. Bill Gates pays each and every one of his employees very well, I wish that I were one of them. Linux programmers throw their talents down the toilet, but at least you say that they enjoy it.............


Alright. I already explained that it's not the "seeing other people get rich" part that they enjoy, they enjoy contributing to something, accomplishing things, bettering themselves at what they do. As for "throwing their talents down the toilet" - really now? Linux and open source software runs everywhere. The one laptop per child program uses open source software. Half the servers on the internet run almost entirely on open source software. A lot of highest-ranked supercomputers run Linux. Entire governments run Linux. Being part of this kind of development is a pretty major accomplishment, not to mention people who have worked on these projects have gained immense amounts of experience and achieved things that will help them on their current and future jobs in IT - the ones many of them get paid for. And you say that they're throwing their talents down the toilet solely because they didn't happen to get paid for all their work? That kind of thinking is so absurdly narrow-minded, I'm having hard time comprehending it.


----------



## Double-Aces

hackapelite said:


> The definition of slave labour is "treating people as property and forcing them to work." Volunteering has nothing to do with slavery, so no, not even close. You're simply wrong in that regard.
> 
> I can see that. But what you're not seeing that some people just plain want to contribute. That's all. They don't expect to get paid for all the work. People who do this know that their work can be used for commercial purposes. They don't care. They know the licences of the software they work on allow this. Not everyone is willing to pay for their work. Linux originally started out as a hobby or experiment of sorts. Nobody willingly pays someone to do that. So should he (Linus) just not done it? If I volunteer my effort, I do it because I believe that I'm contributing to a good cause or I simply enjoy the work I do - in either case, I don't expect to get paid, even if I did deserve to be paid. If you look at all the volunteer effort around the world, you'd realise that there simply isn't enough people to willingly pay for all these people's hard work. By your logic, we'd have to stop nearly all this volunteer work -even if people do it for pure pleasure of doing it- because there simply isn't enough money to be willingly spent on paying for their work.
> 
> You still haven't addressed my question as to how morons achieve these kinds of things. But you're still wrong. Like I said above, people volunteering their effort on open source projects know that their work can be used for commercial purposes. Most of them just don't care. Many of them have jobs and means to support themselves - they don't care about the extra money they could make, they care about contributing their effort to something they want to succeed, be recognised or whatever.
> 
> Alright. I already explained that it's not the "seeing other people get rich" part that they enjoy, they enjoy contributing to something, accomplishing things, bettering themselves at what they do. As for "throwing their talents down the toilet" - really now? Linux and open source software runs everywhere. The one laptop per child program uses open source software. Half the servers on the internet run almost entirely on open source software. A lot of highest-ranked supercomputers run Linux. Entire governments run Linux. Being part of this kind of development is a pretty major accomplishment, not to mention people who have worked on these projects have gained immense amounts of experience and achieved things that will help them on their current and future jobs in IT - the ones many of them get paid for. And you say that they're throwing their talents down the toilet solely because they didn't happen to get paid for all their work? That kind of thinking is so absurdly narrow-minded, I'm having hard time comprehending it.



So would you donate your talents to Microsoft or Apple for free?  Give it up already, you can't win this, because not paying people for talents that earn companies billions of dollars is wrong and you know it.  Perhaps some of you are upset, because you are just learning how much some of these Linux companies are really worth, while you make your 6 years of payments on your Toyota Celica.


----------



## DMGrier

Double-Aces said:


> I do not have a CRT, I have two. The fact is that at one time, every desktop shipped with one. The people who remember and used DOS, win3.1, 95 and 98 remember this time, and as I said, I also have two 32 inch and one 37 inch flatscreen monitors, in a five screen setup.
> 
> Next



I don't care about your expensive set up, It is what your machine can do and with Windows it is a whole lot less multi-tasking and a more costly slower system. 

I know no fear as a Linux user, I never pay attention how much system resources I am using cause I know my OS can manage this. Your are just a idiot who knows nothing. 

I do remember those OS you listed and you know what, M$ does not release a polished OS like those all the time anymore. Trust me, I use to be the guy on here three years ago who screamed Windows was the best thing to happen until I opened my eyes and expanded out and when I put my Dell laptop Ubuntu 8.04 against my fire breathing HP desktop, laptop won and the reason why is Vista. How to you continue to buy from a company that is known that every other OS is a blue screen of death or virus pit. Dude go buy a Mac then come ague with me. Yet again you are a idiot.


----------



## Double-Aces

DMGrier said:


> I don't care about your expensive set up, It is what your machine can do and with Windows it is a whole lot less multi-tasking and a more costly slower system.
> 
> I know no fear as a Linux user, I never pay attention how much system resources I am using cause I know my OS can manage this. Your are just a idiot who knows nothing.
> 
> I do remember those OS you listed and you know what, M$ does not release a polished OS like those all the time anymore. Trust me, I use to be the guy on here three years ago who screamed Windows was the best thing to happen until I opened my eyes and expended out and when I put my Dell laptop Ubuntu 8.04 against my fire breathing HP desktop, laptop won and the reason why is Vista. How to you continue to buy from a company that is known that every other OS is a blue screen of death or virus pit. Dude go buy a Mac then come ague with me. Yet again you are a idiot.



Your system does not use any resources, or do anything more intense than send e-mails. To you this is a great achievement, because you feel that you have beaten the system in some way. Your OS is worth what you paid for it, nothing.  My P4 is being run by Linux, and it runs very well. The thing is that it can not run any decent software that is relevant in the current computing World and thus is worthless.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Double-Aces said:


> Your system does not use any resources, or do anything more intense than send e-mails. To you this is a great achievement, because you feel that you have beaten the system in some way. Your OS is worth what you paid for it, nothing.  My P4 is being run by Linux, and it runs very well. The thing is that it can not run any decent software that is relevant in the current computing World and thus is worthless.



So you run Linux, despite stating it was made by slaves and that people shouldn't take advantage of free work.
Also, did you know that most of the web servers that serve you your favorite websites on the Internet today run Linux?


----------



## Double-Aces

DMGrier said:


> I don't care about your expensive set up, It is what your machine can do and with Windows it is a whole lot less multi-tasking and a more costly slower system.
> 
> I know no fear as a Linux user, I never pay attention how much system resources I am using cause I know my OS can manage this. Your are just a idiot who knows nothing.
> 
> I do remember those OS you listed and you know what, M$ does not release a polished OS like those all the time anymore. Trust me, I use to be the guy on here three years ago who screamed Windows was the best thing to happen until I opened my eyes and expanded out and when I put my Dell laptop Ubuntu 8.04 against my fire breathing HP desktop, laptop won and the reason why is Vista. How to you continue to buy from a company that is known that every other OS is a blue screen of death or virus pit. Dude go buy a Mac then come ague with me. Yet again you are a idiot.



Dude I hav Linux on a machine two feet away from me now. So you CAN NOT sell me on the virtues of this complicated, useless OS that will not run either my kids games, or the photo editing software that I use, or the Microsoft Word editor that my Wifes company uses to edit books. You however can send e-mails to the internet and feel proud. I guess this is something.


----------



## Double-Aces

lucasbytegenius said:


> So you run Linux, despite stating it was made by slaves and that people shouldn't take advantage of free work.
> Also, did you know that most of the web servers that serve you your favorite websites on the Internet today run Linux?



One must understand evil in order to defeat it. All that is necessary for evil to triumph, is for good men to do nothing.

Do I need go on?

You hate the fact that I know exactly what you have there, and what you can and can not do. It's ok, I understand.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

> So would you donate your talents to Microsoft or Apple for free?


Not Microsoft or Apple specifically, no, that's an absurd question. Projects that I enjoy working on, yes. Projects that I can see being beneficial to myself or the humanity, yes. And it doesn't matter if someone uses my work for their financial gain. If I didn't want this to happen, I wouldn't work on projects licensed under terms that permit this, nor would I release my own work under such terms. It's that simple.



> Give it up already, you can't win this, because not paying people for talents that earn companies billions of dollars is wrong and you know it.


This is about "winning" now? Given the number of questions you've dodged and the flaws in your logic you've left unaddressed, if this discussion really is about "winners" and "losers" you'd be tending towards the latter camp. How is it wrong if these people volunteer their effort? Nobody has a gun to their heads. They're volunteers. They do it willingly. They're not brainwashed morons. They do it because they enjoy it. They do it because they better themselves. They do it because they believe in freedom. Freedom to use software how people want to use. Freedom to use software without big brother listing out conditions under which it can be used. Freedom to modify software as people see fit. Freedom to create things without having to pay someone for licences or whatever. They know what they're doing. They're not stupid. They're well informed of who can use their work and what for - including personal gain. They still do it willingly. How is it wrong?



> Perhaps some of you are upset, because you are just learning how much some of these Linux companies are really worth, while you make your 6 years of payments on your Toyota Celica.


Don't have a Celica or any debt for that matter, no. I'm well aware of the amount of business and money that's to be made in open source software, yes. I'm not upset, no.


----------



## Darthaus

Double-Aces said:


> Your system does not use any resources, or do anything more intense than send e-mails. To you this is a great achievement, because you feel that you have beaten the system in some way. Your OS is worth what you paid for it, nothing.  My P4 is being run by Linux, and it runs very well. The thing is that it can not run any decent software that is relevant in the current computing World and thus is worthless.



Whoa whoa whoa, YOU have Linux??? Why support the evil empire? M$ all the way! 
/sarcasm

Going back to the CRT's. My point was that bragging about 1 CRT meant you were uneducated and/or stupid. Bringing up that you have 2 and how they are being used in an "awesome 5 screen setup", means you sir are an idiot.

My question is still unanswered, why do you need this i7 that you have? Considering you bashed Grier for his usage you must be some pretty amazing things with your l33t CPU.



			
				Double-Aces said:
			
		

> Like people actually post what kind of computer case they have on forums....................!


This is a computer forum...................


----------



## DMGrier

Double-Aces said:


> Your system does not use any resources, or do anything more intense than send e-mails. To you this is a great achievement, because you feel that you have beaten the system in some way. Your OS is worth what you paid for it, nothing.  My P4 is being run by Linux, and it runs very well. The thing is that it can not run any decent software that is relevant in the current computing World and thus is worthless.



What Linux OS do you run and I am guessing you still have not figured out how to work it, and for a person who is so against the slaved programmers for you to be running Linux is kinda of funny. So I guess my media player that does everything that M$ Media player can do is nothing? The Chat clients I have that does more then M$ Messenger is worthless. I guess my photo manager that does the same thing is worthless. My Terminal is worthless compared to powershell. How about my Libre Office that does just about everything M$ office does for free and is compatible with M$ office is worthless.  I could keep going on some other software that is much higher end but it is pointless, you have obviously never used any Linux OS, you tried but you receive the epic fail award.


----------



## Double-Aces

hackapelite said:


> Not Microsoft or Apple specifically, no, that's an absurd question. Projects that I enjoy working on, yes. Projects that I can see being beneficial to myself or the humanity, yes. And it doesn't matter if someone uses my work for their financial gain. If I didn't want this to happen, I wouldn't work on projects licensed under terms that permit this, nor would I release my own work under such terms. It's that simple.
> 
> This is about "winning" now? Given the number of questions you've dodged and the flaws in your logic you've left unaddressed, if this discussion really is about "winners" and "losers" you'd be tending towards the latter camp. How is it wrong if these people volunteer their effort? Nobody has a gun to their heads. They're volunteers. They do it willingly. They're not brainwashed morons. They do it because they enjoy it. They do it because they better themselves. They do it because they believe in freedom. Freedom to use software how people want to use. Freedom to use software without big brother listing out conditions under which it can be used. Freedom to modify software as people see fit. Freedom to create things without having to pay someone for licences or whatever. They know what they're doing. They're not stupid. They're well informed of who can use their work and what for - including personal gain. They still do it willingly. How is it wrong?
> 
> Don't have a Celica or any debt for that matter, no. I'm well aware of the amount of business and money that's to be made in open source software, yes. I'm not upset, no.



Do you think that people should be paid for their work, especially if that work results in others reaping billions...?  A simple yes or no will do.

Once in the trap of truth, no evil-doer ever escapes.

The ghost of Christmas past, present and future are perpetual, of this you can be sure.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Double-Aces said:


> Give it up already, you can't win this



Obviously you can't win an argument with an arrogant ass like yourself because YOU are too blind by your own opinions and whatever stature you have in life. You come into OUR forum and tell US that we're wrong because you don't know the difference between your delusion and actual fact. You sir are the one that cannot win against the ones that actually know fact and the difference between said fact and your opinion. 

You act like an old guy that still thinks there is slavery in the south.


----------



## StrangleHold

Another thread that killed a puppy.


----------



## Darthaus

Double-Aces said:


> Do you think that people should be paid for their work, especially if that work results in others reaping billions...?  A simple yes or no will do.
> 
> Once in the trap of truth, no evil-doer ever escapes.
> 
> The ghost of Christmas past, present and future are perpetual, of this you can be sure.



Yes they should, you? 

Before you say anything yes I understand your question, you do realized that M$ and Apple have reaped billions, right? 

Though I will say it again some people DON'T CARE if people get paid for they work the gave to others. Also, as it has been pointed out, most Linux programmers are paid for their work.


----------



## DMGrier

Double-Aces said:


> Do you think that people should be paid for their work, especially if that work results in others reaping billions...?  A simple yes or no will do.
> 
> Once in the trap of truth, no evil-doer ever escapes.
> 
> The ghost of Christmas past, present and future are perpetual, of this you can be sure.



I have a crazy idea, the Linux companies that make money have paid programmers so they are being paid for there work, as I proved you wrong with the employ number at red hat. then the OS where there is no paid employ's are free and the community helps out to make it there OS and since they do not pay for it then I guess it is a win win situation. 

What is even crazier is when a company like Red Hat lets it's under the technology leak down to a free OS to use like Fedora and we did not pay for it.

I was thinking how crazy that is but I just remembered that is how it worked, still dodging the point of how you consider Linux evil and corrupt but yet you are running it but still have not figured out how to use it.


----------



## Double-Aces

DMGrier said:


> What Linux OS do you run and I am guessing you still have not figured out how to work it, and for a person who is so against the slaved programmers for you to be running Linux is kinda of funny. So I guess my media player that does everything that M$ Media player can do is nothing? The Chat clients I have that does more then M$ Messenger is worthless. I guess my photo manager that does the same thing is worthless. My Terminal is worthless compared to powershell. How about my Libre Office that does just about everything M$ office does for free and is compatible with M$ office is worthless.  I could keep going on some other software that is much higher end but it is pointless, you have obviously never used any Linux OS, you tried but you receive the epic fail award.



I do not use the MS Media player, and do not chat. My photo manager and editor is Adobe Photoshop/Elements, my company has 50,000 plus employees and they all use MS Office, thus your free nonsense would not be useful in any way. My Wifes company, same thing. The fact is that you have not mentioned any software that is useful in the real World. Then you live in e-mail and chatland with Lady GAGA screaming in the background.  I don't.

Next


----------



## Double-Aces

DMGrier said:


> I have a crazy idea, the Linux companies that make money have paid programmers so they are being paid for there work, as I proved you wrong with the employ number at red hat. then the OS where there is no paid employ's are free and the community helps out to make it there OS and since they do not pay for it then I guess it is a win win situation.
> 
> What is even crazier is when a company like Red Hat lets it's under the technology leak down to a free OS to use like Fedora and we did not pay for it.
> 
> I was thinking how crazy that is but I just remembered that is how it worked, still dodging the point of how you consider Linux evil and corrupt but yet you are running it but still have not figured out how to use it.



I have a great idea for you, go to your local Chevy dealer, browse the Suburbans and Vettes for a while. When the salesperson comes over to you, ask thm with a straight face, which car or truck you can have for free.  Prices are determined by the free market, thus the Linux operating system is worthless, except to the ponzi scammers who are exploiting it for financial gain.


----------



## Darthaus

Double-Aces said:


> I do not use the MS Media player, and do not chat. My photo manager and editor is Adobe Photoshop/Elements, my company has 50,000 plus employees and they all use MS Office, thus your free nonsense would not be useful in any way. My Wifes company, same thing. The fact is that you have not mentioned any software that is useful in the real World. Then you live in e-mail and chatland with Lady GAGA screaming in the background.  I don't.
> 
> Next



Elements huh? Just sayin:good:


----------



## DMGrier

Double-Aces said:


> I do not use the MS Media player, and do not chat. My photo manager and editor is Adobe Photoshop/Elements, my company has 50,000 plus employees and they all use MS Office, thus your free nonsense would not be useful in any way. My Wifes company, same thing. The fact is that you have not mentioned any software that is useful in the real World. Then you live in e-mail and chatland with Lady GAGA screaming in the background.  I don't.
> 
> Next



Wow the thousands you could save with Libre Office, and you run a company? I am surprise you are a success or your just lying. I do much more then what I listed above but what is the point of talking about gimp, blender, bug searching and editing videos.

A little off topic but for those of you interested lightworks video editor is coming next month to OSX and Linux. I think you will have to pay for it but it is a prettty premium video editor from what I read.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Double-Aces said:


> I have a great idea for you, go to your local Chevy dealer, browse the Suburbans and Vettes for a while. When the salesperson comes over to you, ask thm with a straight face, which car or truck you can have for free.  Prices are determined by the free market, thus the Linux operating system is worthless, except to the ponzi scammers who are exploiting it for financial gain.



Old copy pasta is old. You used this one on Darthaus already. Troll confirmed. :good:


----------



## Double-Aces

Darthaus said:


> Elements huh? Just sayin:good:



Don't always need photoshop on my 3930K. The easiest thing to do is overedit a great Nikon masterpiece. God knows that I have done such, and far too often.  http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/2498547550015278001pYrANt

Microsoft Picture it was the greatest in it's time.


----------



## Darthaus

Double-Aces said:


> The easiest thing to do is overedit a great Nikon masterpiece. God knows that I have done such, and far too often.



Full of yourself much? 

Get your head out of the clouds and realize you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Double-Aces

DMGrier said:


> Wow the thousands you could save with Libre Office, and you run a company? I am surprise you are a success or your just lying. I do much more then what I listed above but what is the point of talking about gimp, blender, bug searching and editing videos.
> 
> A little off topic but for those of you interested lightworks video editor is coming next month to OSX and Linux. I think you will have to pay for it but it is a prettty premium video editor from what I read.



My company is the company that I work at. I do not own it, though I have done payroll under XP, for the employees that work under me.

Next.


----------



## DMGrier

I am also sure with your company that does not exist that with 50,000 employees all using M$ office you could save yet again hundred of thousands in server cost using Linux. I am surprised you are not bankrupt with such a poor business plan.


----------



## Double-Aces

Darthaus said:


> Full of yourself much?
> 
> Get your head out of the clouds and realize you have no idea what you're talking about.



http://sports.webshots.com/album/559183939PyfnHk  Did I mention tht my Son has thrown five no hitters...............in five consecutive years?

You did that, we know.


----------



## Double-Aces

DMGrier said:


> I am also sure with your company that does not exist that with 50,000 employees all using M$ office you could save yet again hundred of thousands in server cost using Linux. I am surprised you are not bankrupt with such a poor business plan.



When you grow up, you will understand the concept that most often, you get what you pay for. And that the only thing that is for nothing..................................is nothing.


----------



## Darthaus

Double-Aces said:


> http://sports.webshots.com/album/559183939PyfnHk  Did I mention tht my Son has thrown five no hitters...............in five consecutive years?
> 
> You did that, we know.



Why? 

Thats great for your son. You should be proud of him, but what does that have to do with anything? I haven't done that no, but I don't play baseball so I couldn't care less. You really are a cocky idiot.


----------



## DMGrier

don't care about the family man, just this fake poorly ran business that I am sure no one has ever heard off. Further more you still know nothing about the available software for Linux and how it is built under the hood.

Not to mention you are a linux hater that has it installed in your home.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Double-Aces said:


> Do you think that people should be paid for their work, especially if that work results in others reaping billions...?  A simple yes or no will do.


I have no idea why you think this is a simple yes or no question. It isn't. Yes, I do think people _should_ be paid for their efforts. But the fact is, there simply isn't enough money around to be given for al the volunteer effort that's been contributed to open source projects. Does this mean that they should just stop contributing - even if they wanted to do so knowing that they won't be financially compensated? But think about all the progress that open source software has allowed us to make. Should all use of free software for monetary gain be labelled evil, even if the authors released their work under the terms that permit this specifically because they believe in freedom of software and information, and they believe that people have the right to use the software how they see fit?



> Once in the trap of truth, no evil-doer ever escapes.


Not sure if I know what you're trying to say... it's interesting how many questions that I'd love to see you answer you've just plain ignored. Does this lovely quote apply to those as well?



> The ghost of Christmas past, present and future are perpetual, of this you can be sure.


Definitely don't know what you're trying to say.

You're very good an asserting you're right but not very good an logically arguing your point. I don't think a single one of your points has gone without a valid rebuttal that you haven't addressed.

I'll also point out that while you might think that Linux is worthless and Windows is teh shiz for you and your wife with your multitude of Intel CPUs and badass SUVs, for what I use my computer for (programming, surprise surprise) Linux works a lot better.


----------



## Double-Aces

Darthaus said:


> Why?
> 
> Thats great for your son. You should be proud of him, but what does that have to do with anything? I haven't done that no, but I don't play baseball so I couldn't care less. You really are a cocky idiot.



Aint it the truth...........................Look, coaching no hitters is a dirty job, but someone has to do it. I have about 30,000 digtal photos. Gonna sell them all for $1000.00 on E-Bay someday. I might even let you buy one, if you are nice and stop trying to force free software on me?

Been called worse than a cocky idiot at many baseball games, even looked right in the face of one mad Daddy almost spitting in my face and told him that his son was going to strikeout, and that there was nothing he could do to change it.  Well the kid struck out and my wifes truck got a flat tire. 

Gonna put that tire on a Ferrari someday........................

Chow


----------



## DMGrier

Double-Aces said:


> When you grow up, you will understand the concept that most often, you get what you pay for. And that the only thing that is for nothing..................................is nothing.



Ha, grown up? Man I will tell you this okay, I served for five years (deployed for 3) in the US Navy. I have done some growing up, Have a wife and a beautiful son. But that does not dismiss the fact I know more and understand of the business structure of open source company.


----------



## Double-Aces

hackapelite said:


> I have no idea why you think this is a simple yes or no question. It isn't. Yes, I do think people _should_ be paid for their efforts. But the fact is, there simply isn't enough money around to be given for al the volunteer effort that's been contributed to open source projects. Does this mean that they should just stop contributing - even if they wanted to do so knowing that they won't be financially compensated? But think about all the progress that open source software has allowed us to make. Should all use of free software for monetary gain be labelled evil, even if the authors released their work under the terms that permit this specifically because they believe in freedom of software and information, and they believe that people have the right to use the software how they see fit?
> 
> Not sure if I know what you're trying to say... it's interesting how many questions that I'd love to see you answer you've just plain ignored. Does this lovely quote apply to those as well?
> 
> Definitely don't know what you're trying to say.
> 
> You're very good an asserting you're right but not very good an logically arguing your point. I don't think a single one of your points has gone without a valid rebuttal that you haven't addressed.
> 
> I'll also point out that while you might think that Linux is worthless and Windows is teh shiz for you and your wife with your multitude of Intel CPUs and badass SUVs, for what I use my computer for (programming, surprise surprise) Linux works a lot better.



All linux users have to be programmers. That's the point, Microsoft lets me spend my time in the National Parks chasing bears or teaching my Son's to throw sinkers. You just sit there, and pretend.................  http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/1004078252015278001fJaSWzRHli


----------



## Double-Aces

DMGrier said:


> Ha, grown up? Man I will tell you this okay, I served for five years (deployed for 3) in the US Navy. I have done some growing up, Have a wife and a beautiful son. But that does not dismiss the fact I know more and understand of the business structure of open source company.



But did you buy a $500.00 smart phone with no antenna?

"But that does not dismiss the fact I know more and understand of the business structure of open source company."  Ah, okeedoke, ifm u um se so.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Double-Aces said:


> All linux users have to be programmers.


...no they don't.



> That's the point, Microsoft lets me spend my time in the National Parks chasing bears or teaching my Son's to throw sinkers. You just sit there, and pretend.................  http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/1004078252015278001fJaSWzRHli


Not sure what this has got to do with the topic at hand. Or what I am allegedly pretending for that matter.


----------



## voyagerfan99

hackapelite said:


> ...no they don't.
> 
> Not sure what this has got to do with the topic at hand. Or what I am allegedly pretending for that matter.



I agree with both of these statements.


----------



## Darthaus

Double-Aces said:


> Aint it the truth...........................Look, coaching no hitters is a dirty job, but someone has to do it. I have about 30,000 digtal photos. Gonna sell them all for $1000.00 on E-Bay someday. I might even let you buy one, if you are nice and stop trying to force free software on me?
> 
> Been called worse than a cocky idiot at many baseball games, even looked right in the face of one mad Daddy almost spitting in my face and told him that his son was going to strikeout, and that there was nothing he could do to change it.  Well the kid struck out and my wifes truck got a flat tire.
> 
> Gonna put that tire on a Ferrari someday........................
> 
> Chow



Wow you are a terrible person, honestly. I feel sorry for the people who have to live with you day in and day out. Sounds like you are a liked guy in the neighborhood.
I'm sure your son will be happy that you are reaping thousands of dollars from his hard work that he did with *no pay*. Talk about slave labor.


----------



## Double-Aces

hackapelite said:


> ...no they don't.
> 
> Not sure what this has got to do with the topic at hand. Or what I am allegedly pretending for that matter.



Yes they do, they also have to spend countless hours searching for video drivers and custom drivers for hardware. You think it's fun, and that's ok, I respect that. However, I would rather be in the forest chasing and photographing bears.  Does your linux run direct X 11?  My kids want to know.  Because they are tired of the penguin bowling that you are bragging about.


----------



## DMGrier

everyone tell me if I am wrong but a company with 50,000 employees would have a web site right? I am sure he can not cough that up.

By the way for any of you who might believe him, I am a full Linux user, no dual boot with Windows and I do absolutelty no programming.


----------



## Double-Aces

Darthaus said:


> Wow you are a terrible person, honestly. I feel sorry for the people who have to live with you day in and day out. Sounds like you are a liked guy in the neighborhood.
> I'm sure your son will be happy that you are reaping thousands of dollars from his hard work that he did with *no pay*. Talk about slave labor.



http://sports.webshots.com/photo/2738867350015278001sGUigg  You think that you are the first, but in reality you are in a long line of fools who have all struck out, haplessly.

PS. No Roger Clemens is not God.................but he is close to him.


----------



## Darthaus

Double-Aces said:


> Yes they do, they also have to spend countless hours searching for video drivers and custom drivers for hardware. You think it's fun, and that's ok, I respect that. However, I would rather be in the forest chasing and photographing bears.  Does your linux run direct X 11?  My kids want to know.  Because they are tired of the penguin bowling that you are bragging about.



We all wish that you were in the woods, believe me. 

Just because you can't handle Linux doesn't mean its a terrible OS, quite the contrary.


----------



## Double-Aces

DMGrier said:


> everyone tell me if I am wrong but a company with 50,000 employees would have a web site right? I am sure he can not cough that up.
> 
> By the way for any of you who might believe him, I am a full Linux user, no dual boot with Windows and I do absolutelty no programming.



Correct, they do have many websites. So why with your unrivaled linux brilliance can't you cough it up on your own..................

Bragging that you can not figure out something that is really rather simple, does not make you look very bright.

But you have a free OS, and thus can afford more Twinkies than me.


----------



## DMGrier

Double-Aces said:


> Yes they do, they also have to spend countless hours searching for video drivers and custom drivers for hardware. You think it's fun, and that's ok, I respect that. However, I would rather be in the forest chasing and photographing bears.  Does your linux run direct X 11?  My kids want to know.  Because they are tired of the penguin bowling that you are bragging about.



I know we have open GL support which is as widely used, and I am sure your children do not even know where direct X comes from and what help promoted that into the market. Nice try though. 

I do feel bad for them cause your so computer illiterate so do tell them about Wine so they can run there Windows games on there and if they want a free game better then penguin bowling let them know about Alien Areana.


----------



## Double-Aces

Darthaus said:


> We all wish that you were in the woods, believe me.
> 
> Just because you and handle Linux doesn't mean its a terrible OS, quite the contrary.



"Just because you and handle Linux doesn't mean its a terrible OS, quite the contrary." 

Okee doki, ifm u um se so.....................

Now, slow down, breath and read the gibberish that you are writing.


----------



## wolfeking

Double-Aces said:


> All linux users have to be programmers. That's the point, Microsoft lets me spend my time in the National Parks chasing bears or teaching my Son's to throw sinkers. You just sit there, and pretend.................  http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/1004078252015278001fJaSWzRHli


1. No they do not. That statement is flawed in oh so many ways. Linux, especially Ubuntu and Mint, is just as easy to use as windows, with no programming experience.   I use Ubuntu and PClinuxOS everyday, and the most programming that I can do is the "hello world" in c and python, and the BB code that is used here and over at FTE in about 50% of the post. 





> Insanity: doing the same thing over and over expecting different results


we are insane for even carrying on this thread. Its TROLL material at its finest. 

and 2. While you say microsoft lets you spend your time in the Parks chasing Bears (maybe one will catch you one day. with some luck), All M$ has done for me is eat up time requiring constant driver searches, hotfixes, product codes (and the errors that comes with that), scans for maleware, and programs that again have all the basic flaws of windows itself.   Linux is the way to go for people short on time.



Double-Aces said:


> Now, slow down, breath and read the gibberish that you are writing.


3. there is an quote button that makes the threads a whole lot more readable. 

4. take your own advice.


----------



## DMGrier

Double-Aces said:


> Correct, they do have many websites. So why with your unrivaled linux brilliance can't you cough it up on your own..................
> 
> Bragging that you can not figure out something that is really rather simple, does not make you look very bright.
> 
> But you have a free OS, and thus can afford more Twinkies than me.



Fine cough up a web site if you have one, I am sure your the janitor at one of these companies. Next tell me what software you run on your Windows machine that I do not have a open source version of. Further more explain to me where windows is better in desgin. You can't cause your a fake.


----------



## Double-Aces

DMGrier said:


> I know we have open GL support which is as widely used, and I am sure your children do not even know where direct X comes from and what help promoted that into the market. Nice try though.
> 
> I do feel bad for them cause your so computer illiterate so do tell them about Wine so they can run there Windows games on there and if they want a free game better then penguin bowling let them know about Alien Areana.



They have played alien arena already, mastered it's silly interface in about ten minutes and have moved on to real games, which does not deter them from garnering straight A's in school.

Next


----------



## DMGrier

Double-Aces said:


> They have played alien arena already, mastered it's silly interface in about ten minutes and have moved on to real games, which does not deter them from garnering straight A's in school.
> 
> Next



still waiting on your fake website of your fake company. I hope they mastered the interface of Alien Areana since it is a first person shooter. How about you go through my post and do everything I ask, cause you can't cause you know nothing. Your kid's might get A's but that means what to me, they are probably as much of a loser as you if they took after you.


----------



## Double-Aces

DMGrier said:


> Fine cough up a web site if you have one, I am sure your the janitor at one of these companies. Next tell me what software you run on your Windows machine that I do not have a open source version of. Further more explain to me where windows is better in desgin. You can't cause your a fake.



Look LOSER. I have had people tell me my name, address and phone number on the internet before.  You people obviously can not get anything that you are not given, which is why you need to be handed free software. 

You have no idea how dumb you are.  But you have a worthless free OS, at least that is something.


----------



## Double-Aces

DMGrier said:


> still waiting on your fake website of your fake company. I hope they mastered the interface of Alien Areana since it is a first person shooter. How about you go through my post and do everything I ask, cause you can't cause you know nothing. Your kid's might get A's but that means what to me, they are probably as much of a loser as you if they took after you.



Do you think that Intel turned over a 3930K to me based on my fake wages?

?

The Alien Arena x-purt speaks......................

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Next.


----------



## wolfeking

Double-Aces said:


> You have no idea how dumb you are.  But you have a worthless free OS, at least that is something.


and you have windows which I doubt that you fully understand how to use. 

Now, you came here and asked a question. That is fine. Your then proceed to completely derail the whole topic with a Linux bashing spree. 

so, Sir, you say these things, provide proof other than the ****ing hot air that you are full of. 

1. Worthless OS. 
2. You work for this big company that uses all windows computers. Even a name of the company would help to validate your "story". 

and the reason they got your info is because you are on WINDOWS that has about as much security as a oak tree.


----------



## DMGrier

Double-Aces said:


> Look LOSER. I have had people tell me my name, address and phone number on the internet before.  You people obviously can not get anything that you are not given, which is why you need to be handed free software.
> 
> You have no idea how dumb you are.  But you have a worthless free OS, at least that is something.



Still not coughing anything up so your a janitor and I  feel bad for his children. Look guys I am going onto more important threads cause he has ran out of steam but at least he shows me that I know more about computers, and that I will always be twice the father he has dreamed of being. 

He was to scared to even tell me what software he uses in knowing I would crush him by showing him I can do all the same things.


----------



## Double-Aces

DMGrier said:


> Still not coughing anything up so your a janitor and I  feel bad for his children. Look guys I am going onto more important threads cause he has ran out of steam but at least he shows me that I know more about computers, and that I will always be twice the father he has dreamed of being.
> 
> He was to scared to even tell me what software he uses in knowing I would crush him by showing him I can do all the same things.



Hah, the Alien Arena x-spurter has given up..................

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

See ya.


----------



## wolfeking

Double-Aces said:


> Hah, the Alien Arena x-spurter has given up..................
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> See ya.


we are all giving up cause "you can't fix stupid". 
so.. shalom idiot.


----------



## DMGrier

Quick question to you all, what is the point of these trolls? What personal gain does he get for sounding like a idiot? I don't get it so can someone explain to me.


----------



## Darthaus

Double-Aces said:


> Okee doki, ifm u um se so.....................
> 
> Now, slow down, breath and read the gibberish that you are writing.



My apologies dear sir, it has been fixed. Have you read the gibberish you've been saying?



> Once in the trap of truth, no evil-doer ever escapes.
> 
> The ghost of Christmas past, present and future are perpetual, of this you can be sure.





> Yes I will say that I am not arguing, I have posted some ideas, that are not really entirely popular, and you and others have attacked me for having those ideas. I just continue to post more ideas, all truths.





> PS. I found the bears anyway.... http://outdoors.webshots.com/album/578871892xyCZCF
> 
> PSS. If you understand the above, there is a 98.5% chance that you are a federal agent of some type.



And theres more, but I grow tired of searching

Wait wait! 





> Hah, the Alien Arena x-spurter has given up..................


not sure what an x-spurter is..............


----------



## Double-Aces

Darthaus said:


> My apologies dear sir, it has been fixed. Have you read the gibberish you've been saying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And theres more, but I grow tired of searching
> 
> Wait wait!
> not sure what an x-spurter is..............




Man did I get under your skin...........................

Windows has a bubble screensaver, it has almost as many bubbles as you have on the side of your foaming mouth at the moment.

Try Xanax...................

We got no landing gear, so we can't take off. Lightning fried the radio, so we can't call for help. AirSea with try a rescue mission but without a beacon to hone in on it's like trying to find a flea on an elephant's ass. The only thing we got is this flare gun with a single flare.


----------



## voyagerfan99

DMGrier said:


> Quick question to you all, what is the point of these trolls? What personal gain does he get for sounding like a idiot? I don't get it so can someone explain to me.



Usually to try and invoke some kind of emotional response from those he is trying to aggravate (aka us).



Double-Aces said:


> Man did I get under your skin...........................
> 
> Windows has a bubble screensaver, it has almost as many bubbles as you have on the side of your foaming mouth at the moment.
> 
> Try Xanax...................
> 
> We got no landing gear, so we can't take off. Lightning fried the radio, so we can't call for help. AirSea with try a rescue mission but without a beacon to hone in on it's like trying to find a flea on an elephant's ass. The only thing we got is this flare gun with a single flare.



Okay now you're just posting random garbage.


----------



## StrangleHold

Double-Aces

You could have some valid points. But your logic is flawed, so your argument sounds like a guy that stepped on a board, it flewed up and hit him in the face. Your lashing out from a noob point of view on Windows and Open Source. I use both for different reasons. Both have there draw back and both have there advantages. 

Is Microsoft a monopoly, yes. But I dont blame them for it, Bill Gates was a hell of a competitor. I dont even think they should lost any of the lawsuits. Becoming a monopoly was nothing but smart thinking in the begining. All these companies that go after them for having IE/Media Player and so on claming it give them the advantage. Duh, its his Operating System, he has the right to install any programs he want to. Thats like saying Chevy cant put Windshield Wipers/Floor mats/Tires because it give Chevy or the company that made them a unfair advantage.

But your attitude and really noobish understanding of Open Source just kills any points you could be making for Windows. I mean its really like you have no understanding of it at all. Its not even worth taking it point by point. Even your main reason because of compensation, its like your making a judgment call without any knowledge or concept or even reasoning. Humpty Dumpty syndrome.


----------



## Darthaus

Nope I'm good
Actually not angry with you just dumbfounded by your egotistical idiotic attitude.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Double-Aces said:


> One must understand evil in order to defeat it. All that is necessary for evil to triumph, is for good men to do nothing.


So you run Linux because Microsoft is evil. You and I are very alike.


Double-Aces said:


> Do I need go on?


Yup.


Double-Aces said:


> You hate the fact that I know exactly what you have there, and what you can and can not do. It's ok, I understand.


Nice, so we have a psychic troll here. Since you claim that you know exactly what I have here, and what I can and cannot do, please elaborate. I'd like to know.


----------



## Double-Aces

lucasbytegenius said:


> So you run Linux because Microsoft is evil. You and I are very alike.
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Nice, so we have a psychic troll here. Since you claim that you know exactly what I have here, and what I can and cannot do, please elaborate. I'd like to know.[/QUOT
> 
> Important Linux software for the masses----->  http://vimeo.com/312058


----------



## Double-Aces

StrangleHold said:


> Double-Aces
> 
> You could have some valid points. But your logic is flawed, so your argument sounds like a guy that stepped on a board, it flewed up and hit him in the face. Your lashing out from a noob point of view on Windows and Open Source. I use both for different reasons. Both have there draw back and both have there advantages.
> 
> Is Microsoft a monopoly, yes. But I dont blame them for it, Bill Gates was a hell of a competitor. I dont even think they should lost any of the lawsuits. Becoming a monopoly was nothing but smart thinking in the begining. All these companies that go after them for having IE/Media Player and so on claming it give them the advantage. Duh, its his Operating System, he has the right to install any programs he want to. Thats like saying Chevy cant put Windshield Wipers/Floor mats/Tires because it give Chevy or the company that made them a unfair advantage.
> 
> But your attitude and really noobish understanding of Open Source just kills any points you could be making for Windows. I mean its really like you have no understanding of it at all. Its not even worth taking it point by point. Even your main reason because of compensation, its like your making a judgment call without any knowledge or concept or even reasoning. Humpty Dumpty syndrome.



"flewed up and hit him in the face"

Ah, does Linux have spell checking?

Whooah


----------



## paulcheung

The reason so many people contribute to Linus OS for free is because they are try to stop Microsoft been monapony in the early days, Can you imagine if there is only Windows OS and OS/? from Apple out there, how much you have to pay for these OS?
Just like the main board bus, IBM try to propritary the MCA bus in the late 80's and lucky thing Compaq and the others don't want to pay for the royalty license and invent EISA bus so we can have the free choice.

Thank to those programmers that we don't have to pay thousand dollars for the OS and simple programs.

Like the old days we have to pay so much for DOS that can hold in a 1.44mb diskette. 

Cheers.


----------



## Double-Aces

paulcheung said:


> The reason so many people contribute to Linus OS for free is because they are try to stop Microsoft been monapony in the early days, Can you imagine if there is only Windows OS and OS/? from Apple out there, how much you have to pay for these OS?
> Just like the main board bus, IBM try to propritary the MCA bus in the late 80's and lucky thing Compaq and the others don't want to pay for the royalty license and invent EISA bus so we can have the free choice.
> 
> Thank to those programmers that we don't have to pay thousand dollars for the OS and simple programs.
> 
> Like the old days we have to pay so much for DOS that can hold in a 1.44mb diskette.
> 
> Cheers.[/QUOT
> 
> The last time I laughed that hard, was during Something About Mary. The theater was mostly empty, and I had to start punching the seat in front of me, until my hand really started to hurt. Why, because I was laughing so hard at the ass with his thingy caught in his zipper, that I really could not get in a breath......................Seriously, I am laughing so hard here now, that my wife has started laughing, and she has no idea what's going on.
> 
> Thanks......................


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Double-Aces said:


> "flewed up and hit him in the face"
> 
> Ah, does Linux have spell checking?
> 
> Whooah


Linux is a kernel. Kernels don't spell check.

Whooah

When unable to argue the point, argue the presentiation?


----------



## DMGrier

Double-Aces said:


> paulcheung said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason so many people contribute to Linus OS for free is because they are try to stop Microsoft been monapony in the early days, Can you imagine if there is only Windows OS and OS/? from Apple out there, how much you have to pay for these OS?
> Just like the main board bus, IBM try to propritary the MCA bus in the late 80's and lucky thing Compaq and the others don't want to pay for the royalty license and invent EISA bus so we can have the free choice.
> 
> Thank to those programmers that we don't have to pay thousand dollars for the OS and simple programs.
> 
> Like the old days we have to pay so much for DOS that can hold in a 1.44mb diskette.
> 
> Cheers.[/QUOT
> 
> The last time I laughed that hard, was during Something About Mary. The theater was mostly empty, and I had to start punching the seat in front of me, until my hand really started to hurt. Why, because I was laughing so hard at the ass with his thingy caught in his zipper, that I really could not get in a breath......................Seriously, I am laughing so hard here now, that my wife has started laughing, and she has no idea what's going on.
> 
> Thanks......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to learn how to quote thinks on this forum? idiot.
Click to expand...


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Double-Aces said:


> lucasbytegenius said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you run Linux because Microsoft is evil. You and I are very alike.
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Nice, so we have a psychic troll here. Since you claim that you know exactly what I have here, and what I can and cannot do, please elaborate. I'd like to know.[/QUOT
> 
> Important Linux software for the masses----->  http://vimeo.com/312058
> 
> 
> 
> Can't even quote people right. And you confuse games with operating systems, that's just like whoa...We've got an uber troll here folks
Click to expand...


----------



## StrangleHold

Double-Aces said:


> "flewed up and hit him in the face"
> 
> Ah, does Linux have spell checking?
> 
> Whooah


 
Come on, you can do better then that. Does nothing to improve your understanding of Open Source. Tell me what was the point in this thread really. Your second post was its free, the thing has been out for over two months. When has a preview or Beta ever cost anything. I mean your first two post are very revealing. Then out of nowhere you say Windows 8 is going to kill Android, then the rant about Netscape. Then you start on slave labor. Then I own two SUV's, one car, six computers and a house. Then, Did I mention tht my Son has thrown five no hitters...............in five consecutive years?
Seems you need spell checker too, its spelled (that).

From the second post on, its like a rant of self destruction. A few post of intelligence, then you completely wipe any thought of intelligence away. It turns out to be nothing but a guy that got hit in the face with a board. But somehow it was done with premeditated intentions.

Have you ever heard the song by Seether called Fake It. If not listen to it. You need to get alot better at it.


----------



## Double-Aces

DMGrier said:


> Double-Aces said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to learn how to quote thinks on this forum? idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My life would be so much butter, if I was as muchist an x-purt at Alien Arena as u iz.................
Click to expand...


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Double-Aces said:


> My life would be so much *butter*, if I was as *muchist* an *x-purt* at Alien Arena as *u iz*.................


Yeah man it certainly would be if you knew how to spell.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Not to make his head any bigger, but what do you all say about adopting this guy as resident troll? 

Yeah I don't think so. The tribe has voted. Double-Aces, you have been voted out of the CoFo tribe.


----------



## DMGrier

Lucas have you tried Windows 8 Dev, I thought about it but I prefer a desktop look and the metro does not do it for me and I want something new over the optional same looking Windows 7 U/I. Not to mention don't feel the need for a two hour install because of drivers and updates.


----------



## voyagerfan99

lucasbytegenius said:


> Yeah man it certainly would be if you knew how to spell.



Actually I wonder if his parents are actually proud of him 

Oh wait, he's a 16 year old troll sitting in his basement.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

DMGrier said:


> Lucas have you tried Windows 8 Dev, I thought about it but I prefer a desktop look and the metro does not do it for me and I want something new over the optional same looking Windows 7 U/I. Not to mention don't feel the need for a two hour install because of drivers and updates.


I have, I don't like the new metro interface and underneath it there's the Windows 7 desktop. The only thing I liked in the preview was the redone Task Manager.
By the way, they added the ribbon interface to Windows Explorer...
I HATE IT! xD
Anyway, the dev preview isn't something to form solid opinions on.


voyagerfan99 said:


> Actually I wonder if his parents are actually proud of him
> 
> Oh wait, he's a 16 year old troll sitting in his basement.


I'm sure they are man, I'm sure they are


----------



## Double-Aces

voyagerfan99 said:


> Actually I wonder if his parents are actually proud of him
> 
> Oh wait, he's a 16 year old troll sitting in his basement.



Again, I am married and have two children.  Here is a photo of me, in the Yankees Sweatshirt, with my wife and son's.  

http://sports.webshots.com/photo/2310172730015278001BEuIgK 

Chow


----------



## Darthaus

Double-Aces said:


> Again, I am married and have two children.  Here is a photo of me, in the Yankees Sweatshirt, with my wife and son's.
> 
> http://sports.webshots.com/photo/2310172730015278001BEuIgK
> 
> Chow



Why do you keep saying "chow" is that your name?
If you're trying to be Italian it is "ciao" (ignorant American)


----------



## voyagerfan99

Double-Aces said:


> Again, I am married and have two children.  Here is a photo of me, in the Yankees Sweatshirt, with my wife and son's.
> 
> http://sports.webshots.com/photo/2310172730015278001BEuIgK
> 
> Chow



If you're going to troll so hard, then you should at least understand troll references 

And judging from one of your albums (plus the fact you seem to be a Yankee fan) I'm guessing you're from New Jersey. That would explain why you think you're so correct in everything you say. You're stubborn and big in the head.

It all makes sense now 



Darthaus said:


> Why do you keep saying "chow" is that your name?
> If you're trying to be Italian is "ciao" (ignorant American)



Also if he's gonna say ciao after every one of his posts, why doesn't he just leave already?


----------



## Double-Aces

Darthaus said:


> Why do you keep saying "chow" is that your name?
> If you're trying to be Italian is "ciao" (ignorant American)



Congratulations, you are the one millionth person to tell me that I can not or should not end a post with the word.............

Chow


----------



## turbodiesel

i havent really tried windows 8 properly the only feature i have seen for myself is the "please upgrade your processor to 64bit" screen


----------



## Geoff

Chow - Food, especially hearty dishes or a meal.


----------



## voyagerfan99

[-0MEGA-];1707796 said:
			
		

> Chow - Food, especially hearty dishes or a meal.



I guess instead of saying he's leaving, he's saying he's gonna chow down on some food


----------



## voyagerfan99

He's banned!


----------



## Darthaus

He's back, DoubleAces. No hyphen


----------



## voyagerfan99

He's gonna get a perma-ban for that. Obviously he didn't read the rules


----------



## DoubleAces

voyagerfan99 said:


> He's banned!



Not quite little boy, but you can entertain the fantasy that you could beat either me or Microsoft for as long as you choose.

Now don't let your Alien Arena game get cold.

Linux is for idiots, and you fit right in.

CPU Intel 3930k------> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/[email protected]+3.20GHz

And my final word for the Linux retards will be.

Chow


----------



## Darthaus

DoubleAces said:


> Not quite little boy, but you can entertain the fantasy that you could beat either me or Microsoft for as long as you choose.
> 
> Now don't let your Alien Arena game get cold.
> 
> Linux is for idiots, and you fit right in.
> 
> CPU Intel 3930k------> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/[email protected]+3.20GHz
> 
> And my final word for the Linux retards will be.
> 
> Chow



Well then you are an idiot, as you've said you run it. 

Enjoy your chow


----------



## DoubleAces

voyagerfan99 said:


> He's gonna get a perma-ban for that. Obviously he didn't read the rules



Silly.......................


----------



## Darthaus

DoubleAces said:


> Silly.......................



Why?.................


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Double-Aces said:


> Congratulations, you are the one millionth person to tell me that I can not or should not end a post with the word.............
> 
> Chow



Is that troll food or brains you're chowing?

I hope it's brains. You really need some.


----------



## voyagerfan99

DoubleAces said:


> Silly.......................



Silly, huh?


----------



## massahwahl

People who are actually wealthy don't usually find the need to go online and brag about their wealth to 'ten year olds' on a forum or to try and defend their intellectual merits to that same crowd.

Also double check the rules. Trying to repeatedly link to your photography forum is against them its called advertising but of course you knew that.

Now go back to railing your wife and using Photoshop elements on one of those mythical machines you own. Seriously though your time is obviously to valuable to waste on us serfs...


----------



## voyagerfan99

I looked at some of his photography - it really was not very good and needs a lot of editing.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Come on people calm down.

First of all NOBODY here is an idiot.We just have different opinions.
DoubleAces I apologize if some of these posts insolted you.Don't pay attention on it.Same applies for all those who also felt insolted of course.Except me lol.I cannot get insolted =D
Anyway...this is just forum.Some people here are okay and some or not. 

Second...this is a COMPUTER FORUM not a chat room for arguing lol.This topic is about Windows 8 and now it turned into an arguing room about WHAT THE HELL LOL?!

And third...you people argue about so not important things.For example:

-guy showed image of his family.Omg omg!!

Me: So??If you ask me his family looks cool.

-you really need some brain...

Me: Wow...so much about Windows 8 topic.

-chow...chow...chow

Me: So what is he says that word so often?LoL you people talked about CHOW word so much.Who cares about that lol.I use "CHEERS" very often so what lol...

-and so on...

Here is a part of the post from DoubleAces:

*...but you can entertain the fantasy that you could beat either me or Microsoft**...

*Okay Microsoft rules because they have a lot of money and their OS is being used worldwide.Say whatever you want about them,but that's true and that makes them a winner.But what makes DoubleAces a winner?....Hmmm....maybe money...brain...knowledge???
Maybe yes I don't know him so I can't know.But what ALSO SURELY makes him and anybody else a winner is that he probably has a great family and THAT my dear people is the most valuable thing of ALL things on this planet.You can have the BEST computer and greatest job,but family my dear people is the THING what makes ANYONE THE GREATEST WINNER OF ALL BECAUSE FAMILY IS FOREVER...WINDOWS IS NOT...

This is a great forum and it is so stupid to talk bad about each other.That just sucks lol.If someone is wrong then explain him/her why he/she is wrong.Don't automatically call each other idiots lol.Nobody here is an idiot.NOBODY.We just think on different ways and that's good believe it or not.Because if we ALL think the same way,it would be BOOOORING =D 
Consider that as a humanity advantage ^.^

My point is this:

Stop arguing about so stupid details starting from that CHOW word and then all the way to...I don't know...wether Linux sucks or not...Nothing sucks.Some people like it and some don't.There is NO SUCH THING which EVERYONE will like.That never existed and never will exist lol.Okay to me everything is good...even Windows ME,but I am just weird so just ignore that lol 
This is great forum place so try to keep  it that way.Don't argue about so stupid things like Windows or Linux  lol.That are just operating systems made by programmers lol.I am a  computer programmer myself,but that is SURELY not going to be a reason  for me to argue about wether someone agrees with me or not.If you agree  with me,that's cool...if you don't agree with me,that's cool again.We  are all different and that is great because that proves we are not like  hard disk drives who all do the same thing all the time 

People...on this planet there are TONS of hungry kids and THEY are the one who REALLY need help and NOT those who do not know ALL about Windows and Linux...

Once again I apologize to anyone who got insolted...whatever the reason is Just don't argue about stupid software lol.It's JUST software...peace of programming code written by someone lol...


Okay I gotta go to my kitchen now to take my sandwich before my cat steals it...AGAIN  I don't know how the hell she succeeds to steal my meal every time.Damn little creature.They are smarter than they look like believe me.They look like small angels,but from the inside they are EVIL



Cheers everyone!


----------



## voyagerfan99

He's been banned (twice) and he won't be back


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

LoL ok.


----------



## voyagerfan99

The fact that he trolled a complete 20 pages though is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Agreed. It was fun while it lasted. Glad he's finally gone though.


----------



## danthrax

Well.  I clicked on "last page" of this thread so I could share with you all my experiences with windows 8 thus far.  Seems this thread has gone in a different direction.  It kinda felt like when you all of the sudden end up in that weird part of YouTube.

Good day!


----------



## Darthaus

danthrax said:


> Well.  I clicked on "last page" of this thread so I could share with you all my experiences with windows 8 thus far.  Seems this thread has gone in a different direction.  It kinda felt like when you all of the sudden end up in that weird part of YouTube.
> 
> Good day!



Lol:good:


----------

